# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ-ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ!!! (μεγαλο)

## sofaih-deleted

Καλησπερα σε ολους παιδια...ειμαι η Φωτεινη,εχω ξανα ανοιξει θεμα για τις εκτακτες συστολες και για τις αρρυθμιες γιατι όντας απελπισμενη προσπαθουσα και εγω να βρω κατι το οποιο θα με εκανε λιγο να ανακουφιστω και να ηρεμισω....Οταν εχεις ενα προβλημα, και μαλιστα προβλημα που αφορα την υγεια σου, και ποσο μαλλον την καρδια σου, ε δεν μπορεις να εισαι και αναισθητος... Εμενα η εμπειρια μου προσωπικα ειναι μικρη σε σχεση με πολλους απο εσας που περνατε αυτο το λουκι χρονια...Λοιπον παιδια οταν πλεον ειχα κατα φαει το ιντερνετ απο διαφορα φορουμ και σαιτ που αφορουσαν γενικοτερα αρρυθμιες,ειχα παρει γενικοτερα την ολη οψη της υποθεσης και ειχα καταλαβει πλεον οτι αυτη η κατασταση δεν ξεπερνιεται...ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!!! ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΙΕΤΑΙ??????? πηγα σε 10 καρδιολογους κανενας δεν μου ειπε εχεις ΑΥΤΟ και θα κανεις ΑΥΤΟ και θα περασει!!!!! Γιατι να μας λενε δηλαδη οτι θα ζουμε με αυτο?? Ακομα και για τις πιο ανιατες ασθαινιες εχει βρεθει θεραπεια....Λοιπον παιδια ακουστε..αφου εκατσα και εγω και στεναχωρηθηκα παααααρα πολυ πηρα την αποφαση και εκλεισα ραντεβου με εναν (δεν θα ηθελα να πω ονομα γιατι δεν ξερεις ποτε) ηλεκτροφυσιολογο ου τον βρισκεις μονο σε ενα μεγαλο δημοσιο νοσοκομειο...ειναι απο τους 4 καλυτερους στις επεμβασεις ειδικα (αμπλεισον) για αρρυθμιες...ετσι λοιπον πηγαινοντας εκει συνηδητοποιησα οτι πεταξα ακομη χρηματα στο δρομο.....δεν ηθελα να με κανει καλα, ηθελα μονο να μου βρει μια ΛΥΣΗ σε αυτο που περναω! Εγω τον κοιταζα εντρομη περιμενοντας να μου πει, ενω εκεινος παρολα αυτα πολυ ευγενικα μου ειπε " εγω εχω περισσοτερες απο σενα.. σε μενα θα ξανα ερθεις οταν γινουν χιλιαδες οχι τωρα που ειναι μια δυο...και 500 να εχεις το ιδιο μου κανει" .Βεβαια τον ανθρωπο δεν τον κατηγορω η δουλεια του ειναι πολυ σπουδαια αλλα γιατι δεν μου βρηκε ουτε αυτος μια λυση??????? Αν ηταν να πληρωνουμε γιατρους για να μην μας βρισκουν ΕΣΤΩ μια λυση αστα να πανε!!! Τον ρωτησα αν πρεπει να αλλαξω τον τροπο ζωης μου, (να κοψω δηλαδη καφεινη κλπ) και μου ειπε να μην κοψω τιποτα απολυτως....Τελος παντων οντας ανακουφισμενη αλλα ακομα προβληματισμενη, εκατσα το βραδυ (οπως κανω εδω και τρεις μηνες σχεδον) και αναζητουσα πληροφοριες για αυτο στο διαδικτυο....Ξαφνικα εμεινα εκπληκτη οταν συνηδητοποιησα οτι το προβλημα αυτο ειναι παγκοσμιο με μεγαλα ποσοστα σε ολον τον πληθυσμο και εκτος Ευρωπης...Στο εξωτερικο λοιπον το προβλημα αυτο ειναι ΠΙΟ συνηθησμενο απο οτι στην Ευρωπη και συμβαινει ακριβως οτι συμβαινει και εδω....δινουν αντικαταθλιπτικα στον κοσμο για να το ξεπερασει και ΟΥΤΕ εκει εχουν βρει καποια λυση...διαβασα λοιπον τις περιπτωσεις τους και οπως και εδω σε αυτο το φορουμ ετσι και εκει ηταν λες και διαβαζα για τον εαυτο μου...μου εδωσε κουραγιο που διαβασα οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που το εχουν απο τα 20 τους και ειναι 50 και συνεχιζουν να το εχουν χωρις να τους εχει βλαψει,και μου εδωσε περισσοτερο κουραγιο το οτι ολοι μα ολοι οσοι το εχουν δεν τους εχει δημιουργηθει περεταιρω προβλημα...Θελω επισης να σας πω οτι σε ΟΛΟΥΣ το προβλημα ξεκινησε μετα απο εντονο στρεςς,αλλαγες στην καθημερινοτητα και κρισεις πανικου...Το θεμα λοιπον ειναι το εξης...το σωμα μας ειναι ενα περιεργο συστημα που εστω και αν λιγο προσπαθησουμε να το εξερευνησουμε θα γινουμε ακομη πιο απελπισμενοι!!! Πρεπει να ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΟΥΜΕ το γεγονος οτι ο εγκεφαλος στελνει μηνυματα στο σωμα,πρεπει να ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΟΥΜΕ οτι ολα λειτουργουν υποσυνηδειτα και πρεπει να ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΟΥΜΕ οτι σε αυτη τη ζωη υπαρχουν χειροτερα που οδηγουν οντως στο τελος....Μεσα απο ολα αυτα που σας λεω θελω πραγματικα να μπορεσω εστω και με τα λογια να βοηθησω και να περασουμε στους εαυτους μας το μηνυμα οτι " το πεπρωμενο φυγην αδυνατον"...ολα σε αυτη τη ζωη ειναι γραμμενα και μικρα...δεν πρεπει να αφηνουμε τον εαυτο μας να αναλωνεται στο τι θα γινει μετα...ας ζησουμε το τωρα και ας προσπαθησουμε να δεχτουμε τον εαυτο μας με τα ελλατωματα του,αλλωστε ποιος ειναι τελειος??? Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ξερουν οτι θα ζησουν μονο τρεις μηνες και εχουν το κουραγιο και γελουν...και στην τελικη εμας κανενας δεν μας ειπε κατι τετοιο...κανενας δεν επαθε κατι απο αυτο αρα γιατι να παθουμε εμεις??? Η ζωη ειναι ΜΙΚΡΗ και ο Θεος δινει δυναμη στους ανθρωπους γιαυτο δινει και τις δοκιμασιες...Συγγνωμη για το μακροσκελες κειμενο οποιος ξερει αγγλικα ας διαβασει αυτο το σαιτ που βρηκα και με βοηθησε πολυ....ισως αυτα που λεει σας βοηθησουν....λεει οτι υπαρχει λυση για τις αρρυθμιες....και να θυμαστε οτι η πιο μεγαλη λυση απ'ολα ειναι να ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΜΕ

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Δλδ αν επεφτες σε κανεναν χασαπη και σου ελεγε,ελα να κανουμε 2 ηλεκτροσοκ και θα σταματησουν οι εκτακτες θα πηγαινες?Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι τοσο ψαξιμο απο την στιγμη που εχεις συνειδητοποιησει οτι ειναι απο το αγχος ή τις κρισεις πανικου και οταν σε εχουν επιβεβαιωσει καρδιολογοι οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα..
Εσυ (οχι εσυ γενικα οποιος περναει τετοια φαση) δινεις το μηνυμα στον εγκεφαλο να αντιδραει λες και σε κυνηγαει λιονταρι,μετα ο εγκεφαλος μαθαινει να στελνει συχνα αυτο το μηνυμα μιας και ετσι τον ετρεφες χρονια πχ.
Αφου ομως εισαι συνειδητοποιημενη γιατι συμβαινει αυτο το πραγμα,νομιζω η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να μην ασχολεισαι τοσο μαζι του..Γιατι ξερεις..απλο!Και αυτο θα αραιωσει..

Ξερω πολυ καλα ποσο τρομακτικες ειναι οι εκτακτες..

----------


## betelgeuse

> Δλδ αν επεφτες σε κανεναν χασαπη και σου ελεγε,ελα να κανουμε 2 ηλεκτροσοκ και θα σταματησουν οι εκτακτες θα πηγαινες?Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι τοσο ψαξιμο απο την στιγμη που εχεις συνειδητοποιησει οτι ειναι απο το αγχος ή τις κρισεις πανικου και οταν σε εχουν επιβεβαιωσει καρδιολογοι οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα..
> Εσυ (οχι εσυ γενικα οποιος περναει τετοια φαση) δινεις το μηνυμα στον εγκεφαλο να αντιδραει λες και σε κυνηγαει λιονταρι,μετα ο εγκεφαλος μαθαινει να στελνει συχνα αυτο το μηνυμα μιας και ετσι τον ετρεφες χρονια πχ.
> Αφου ομως εισαι συνειδητοποιημενη γιατι συμβαινει αυτο το πραγμα,νομιζω η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να μην ασχολεισαι τοσο μαζι του..Γιατι ξερεις..απλο!Και αυτο θα αραιωσει..
> 
> Ξερω πολυ καλα ποσο τρομακτικες ειναι οι εκτακτες..



Aκριβως , αν εχεις παει σε χιλιαδες καρδιολογους και κανεις δεν βρηκε οτι οι εκτακτες συστπολες που εχεις ειναι παθολογικες δεν χρειαζεται να ανησυχεις

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα Φωτεινη μου ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη που αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι το προβλημα σου ειναι ψυχολογικο κ οχι σωματικο,ο γιατρος που επισκεπτηκες δεν μπορεσε να σου κανει κατι πολυ απλα επειδη ΔΕΝ εισαι αρρωστη απο καρδια κ ειναι αποκλειστικα στο ΜΥΑΛΟ σου το προβλημα!Αυτο προσπαθω να σου πω τοσο καιρο,Κουραγιο κ στις 2 μας να ζησουμε μαζι με τα αγορια μας κ μαλλλον θα βρεις ενδιαφερον να διαβασεις το θεμα που δημοσιευσα στο φορουμ καταθλιψη δυσθυμια τιτλος-η προσπαθεια αποδιδει καρπο-μηνυμα σ ολους με καταθλιψη κ να μου πεις την γνωμη σου

----------


## sofaih-deleted

> Δλδ αν επεφτες σε κανεναν χασαπη και σου ελεγε,ελα να κανουμε 2 ηλεκτροσοκ και θα σταματησουν οι εκτακτες θα πηγαινες?Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι τοσο ψαξιμο απο την στιγμη που εχεις συνειδητοποιησει οτι ειναι απο το αγχος ή τις κρισεις πανικου και οταν σε εχουν επιβεβαιωσει καρδιολογοι οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα..
> Εσυ (οχι εσυ γενικα οποιος περναει τετοια φαση) δινεις το μηνυμα στον εγκεφαλο να αντιδραει λες και σε κυνηγαει λιονταρι,μετα ο εγκεφαλος μαθαινει να στελνει συχνα αυτο το μηνυμα μιας και ετσι τον ετρεφες χρονια πχ.
> Αφου ομως εισαι συνειδητοποιημενη γιατι συμβαινει αυτο το πραγμα,νομιζω η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να μην ασχολεισαι τοσο μαζι του..Γιατι ξερεις..απλο!Και αυτο θα αραιωσει..
> 
> Ξερω πολυ καλα ποσο τρομακτικες ειναι οι εκτακτες..


σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα έκανα καμία επέμβαση για αυτό και ούτε ανέφερα κάτι τέτοιο..απλά ανέφερε Ότο ο γιατρός που πήγα είναι ειδικός σε αυτά...εγώ προσπαθώ να περάσω ένα όμορφο μήνυμα σε όλους μας και να δώσω κουράγιο με τον τρόπο μου...άρα λοιπόν επειδή ξέρεις πόσο τρομακτικές είναι μπορείς να καταλάβεις γιατί φοβάμαι τόσο σωστά;;; Έτσι λοιπόν θέλω να σου πω πως εφόσον με νιώθεις θα αναγνωρίσεις το γεγονός που είμαι τόσο στο ψάξιμο...υπερβολικό πολυ ίσως το ξέρω...αλλά έχοντας αποδεχτεί το γεγονός ΌτΙ είναι ψυχολογικό προσπαθώ να πάω παρακάτω...

----------


## sofaih-deleted

> Καλησπερα Φωτεινη μου ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη που αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι το προβλημα σου ειναι ψυχολογικο κ οχι σωματικο,ο γιατρος που επισκεπτηκες δεν μπορεσε να σου κανει κατι πολυ απλα επειδη ΔΕΝ εισαι αρρωστη απο καρδια κ ειναι αποκλειστικα στο ΜΥΑΛΟ σου το προβλημα!Αυτο προσπαθω να σου πω τοσο καιρο,Κουραγιο κ στις 2 μας να ζησουμε μαζι με τα αγορια μας κ μαλλλον θα βρεις ενδιαφερον να διαβασεις το θεμα που δημοσιευσα στο φορουμ καταθλιψη δυσθυμια τιτλος-η προσπαθεια αποδιδει καρπο-μηνυμα σ ολους με καταθλιψη κ να μου πεις την γνωμη σου


 κοπέλα μου είσαι γλυκύτατη πάντα γράφεις όμορφα μηνύματα εύχομαι όλα να είναι περαστικα μας γλυκιά μου.....,<3

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καλησπερα φωτινη.. μερικες φορες ολα αρχιζουν απο το φοβο οτι θα μας συμβει κατι κακο κ πολες φορες ο φοβος οτι θα μας συμβει κατι κακο ειναι χειροτερος απο το ιδιο το προβλημα

----------


## μυσπ

> κοπέλα μου είσαι γλυκύτατη πάντα γράφεις όμορφα μηνύματα εύχομαι όλα να είναι περαστικα μας γλυκιά μου.....,<3


Κοπελα μου δεν ειναι αναγκη να ευχεσαι ειναι οντως κατι περαστικο κ ηδη το αντιλαμβανεσαι σιγα σιγα επειδη εχω παρα πολυ πειρα γιαυτο επιμενω να στο επαναλαμβανω κουραγιο κ ο,τι θελεις τα λεμε παλι

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ειναι 100% σιγουρο οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο....εχει πια η καρδια,μαθει να λειτουργει ετσι!Εγω το ζω 6 χρονια,οχι μηνες.....οποτε το εχω ψαξει πολυ!Εμενα αυτο που με προβληματιζει περισσοτερο ειναι οτι εχω πολλες φορες την ημερα πονακια,βαρος,τσιμπιματα στην καρδια....τα εχει καποιος αυτα?

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Ρανη και εγώ τα έχω αυτά τα κονάκια που λες αλλά απλά δεν δίνω σημασία...αν ήταν κάτι 6 χρόνια που τα νιώθεις δεν θα χε συμβεί;; Εμένα με ανησυχούν οι έκτακτες Περισσότερο απ'όλα...διάβασα οτι το μαγνήσιο βοηθάει πήρα τηλέφωνο τους γιατρούς μου και τους ρώτησα και πάλΙ μου είπαν ρε δεν εχεις τίποτα Μην αγχώνεσαι και βγες για ποτό..τι να κάνω πια,πάει η παλιά φωτεινή!!!!!!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Για να δειτε παιδια οτι αυτοι που ζουν μαζι με καποιον υποχονδριο,ζουν το δικο τους "θεμα",θα σας πω οτι,αφου ειχα παει σε αρκετους καρδιολογους οπως σας ειχα ξαναγραψει,ειχα κολλησει σε μια που ηταν πολυ γλυκια,μου απαντουσε σε συχνα μηνυματα φοβου(το οτι ειχα πονους,το οτι ειχα ανεβασει πιεση,το οτι με ειχαν τρελλανει οι αρρυθμιες,οι ταχυκαρδιες.....),μου απαντουσε σε τηλεφωνα που την επαιρνα οταν με φοβιζε κατι απ αυτα και γενικα ειχε γινει "ο ανθρωπος μου",γιατι με καθησυχαζε!Απ τα Χριστουγεννα ομως,δυστυχως,επαψε.....κουρ στηκε η γυναικα,τι να σου κανει???Δεν ειναι ευκολη υποθεση ενας υποχονδριος...γι αυτο λοιπον,προσεχετε να μην κουραζετε τους δικους σας ανθρωπους,γιατι αυτο που ζουμε,δεν μπορουν να το καταλαβουν γιατι δεν το εχουν ζησει....μονοι μας θα πολεμαμε,μονοι μας!!

----------


## MAMAVE

> Ειναι 100% σιγουρο οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο....εχει πια η καρδια,μαθει να λειτουργει ετσι!Εγω το ζω 6 χρονια,οχι μηνες.....οποτε το εχω ψαξει πολυ!Εμενα αυτο που με προβληματιζει περισσοτερο ειναι οτι εχω πολλες φορες την ημερα πονακια,βαρος,τσιμπιματα στην καρδια....τα εχει καποιος αυτα?


γειά χαρά σε όλους ,καλή χρονιά και μπόλικη υγεία για όλους μας .
ράνη τα ίδια έχω και εγω σχεδόν 15 χρόνια τωρα αλλα το σοβαρό πρόβλημα με καθημερινά πονάκια και έκτακτες και αμέτρητες ζαλάδες θα ΄λεγα την τελευταία 5ετία.
νομίζω πως για εμένα η κύρια πηγη του στρες-αγχους μου είναι η δουλεία (ιδ υπ.) και μετά όλα το υπόλοιπα με πολύ μικρότερη επιβάρυνση ,.
για παράδειγμα της τελευταίες 10 ημέρες εχω καθημερινά κρίσεις πανικού στα καλά καθουμενα σχεδον όλη μερα ζαλαδα ασταμάτητα όμως και ενω καπνίζω και σε γενικές γραμμές δεν με ενοχλεί το τσιγάρο αυτες τις δέκα μέρες κάθε τζούρα που κάνω ειναι λες και καπνίζω κοκα η και εγω δεν ξέρω τι, απο την 2ρη τζούρα να λυποθυμησω τρεμουλο κ.τ.λ αν παρω ένα ζαναξ ομως και 5 πακέτα να κάνω τιποτα.
Έχω επίσης βαρεθεί να τρέχω στους καρδιολόγους και γενικα σε γιατρούς χωρίς καποιό ουσιαστικό αποτέλεσμα .
ψυχολογικό το θέμα θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου αλλα ποιος θα μας δώσει έστω μια λύση για αυτό?ως πότε θα το αντέχουμε?εγώ ειμαι 39 και τα έχω απο 22 περίπου.

----------


## sofaih-deleted

> γειά χαρά σε όλους ,καλή χρονιά και μπόλικη υγεία για όλους μας .
> ράνη τα ίδια έχω και εγω σχεδόν 15 χρόνια τωρα αλλα το σοβαρό πρόβλημα με καθημερινά πονάκια και έκτακτες και αμέτρητες ζαλάδες θα ΄λεγα την τελευταία 5ετία.
> νομίζω πως για εμένα η κύρια πηγη του στρες-αγχους μου είναι η δουλεία (ιδ υπ.) και μετά όλα το υπόλοιπα με πολύ μικρότερη επιβάρυνση ,.
> για παράδειγμα της τελευταίες 10 ημέρες εχω καθημερινά κρίσεις πανικού στα καλά καθουμενα σχεδον όλη μερα ζαλαδα ασταμάτητα όμως και ενω καπνίζω και σε γενικές γραμμές δεν με ενοχλεί το τσιγάρο αυτες τις δέκα μέρες κάθε τζούρα που κάνω ειναι λες και καπνίζω κοκα η και εγω δεν ξέρω τι, απο την 2ρη τζούρα να λυποθυμησω τρεμουλο κ.τ.λ αν παρω ένα ζαναξ ομως και 5 πακέτα να κάνω τιποτα.
> Έχω επίσης βαρεθεί να τρέχω στους καρδιολόγους και γενικα σε γιατρούς χωρίς καποιό ουσιαστικό αποτέλεσμα .
> ψυχολογικό το θέμα θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου αλλα ποιος θα μας δώσει έστω μια λύση για αυτό?ως πότε θα το αντέχουμε?εγώ ειμαι 39 και τα έχω απο 22 περίπου.


 φοβερό φίλε μου και Εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα και εγώ έχω φοβίες και έκτακτες αλλά τι να κάνω από ότι λένε δεν υπάρχει γιατρειά στο θέμα μας ειδικά με τις έκτακτες...εμένα όλο αυτό ξεκίνησε από σοκ και τώρα μου έχει καταστραφει η ζωή...πήγα σε αμέτρητους καρδιολόγούς και μου λένε ότι οι έκτακτες είναι καλοήθης από ψυχολογικό άγχος ή όπως θες πάρτο...δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πλέον είμαι συνέχεια σε ένα κρεβάτι και περιμένω δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι...γράφω εδώ πολλές φορές να ξεγέλασε λίγο την κατάσταση αλλά δεν αλλάζει κάτι...κάθε μερα τα ίδια κουράστηκα...το αγόρι μου ειναι λυπημένος δεν μπορώ να είμαι αυτή που ήμουν κάποτε δυστυχώς και δεν ξέρω αν θα ξαναγινω...οι έκτακτες με φοβίζουν όσο τίποτα άλλο....κάθε φορά που νιώθω έστω και μια πέφτω από τα σύννεφα....

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ειναι πραγματικα πολυ δυσκολο παιδια!Εγω,πριν γραφτω στο φορουμ,νομιζα οτι δεν υπαρχει αλλος που να νιωθει να δουλευει ετσι η καρδια του!!Μπορει να λενε οι γιατροι οτι δεν θα πεθανουμε απ αυτες(και μακαρι να ειναι ετσι!!)αλλα σε πανε πισω και δεν σε αφηνουν να συνεχισεις φυσιολογικα την ζωη σου γιατι απλα ειναι πολυ,πολυ,μα πααααρα πολυ ενοχλητικες και φοβιστικες,γιατι οπως εχουμε ξαναγραψει,δεν ειναι χερι η ποδι,ειναι καρδια!Ας μας χαριζει δυναμη Ο Θεος να το πολεμαμε!

----------


## panospeggy

Εντω μεταξυ εγω οσο παει και χειροτευω.
Προχθες ενιωσα κατι σαν ενοχληση προς το κεντρο του στερνου (κατι σαν σφιξιμο) το οποιο μου εφερε αμεσα δυσπνοια και εντονη ταχυκαρδια. Δεν ητανε σιγουρα κριση πανικου γιατι πολυ απλα δεν προλαβα να αγχωθω, με το που το ενιωσα ο ιδιος ο πονος μου εφερε εντονη δυσφορια και δυσπνοια.
Και σημερα παλι ενω ημουν στο σουπερ μαρκετ με επιασε ακριβως το ιδιο συμπτωμα...Ετρεξα και βγηκα επειγοντως απο μεσα...Παιδια δεν ειναι κριση πανικου ειμαι βεβαιος. Με το που το νιωθω αυτοματα εχω δυσφορια και δυσπνοια...Δεν προλαβαινω να το αξιολογησω για να πανικοβληθω...Διαβαζω οτι μπορει να ειναι μια μικρη παροδικη ισχαιμια του μυοκαρδιου..Τι να πω κριμα....κριμα  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
Παει...ειμαι εντελως πεσμενος ψυχολογικα....

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Εντω μεταξυ εγω οσο παει και χειροτευω.
> Προχθες ενιωσα κατι σαν ενοχληση προς το κεντρο του στερνου (κατι σαν σφιξιμο) το οποιο μου εφερε αμεσα δυσπνοια και εντονη ταχυκαρδια. Δεν ητανε σιγουρα κριση πανικου γιατι πολυ απλα δεν προλαβα να αγχωθω, με το που το ενιωσα ο ιδιος ο πονος μου εφερε εντονη δυσφορια και δυσπνοια.
> Και σημερα παλι ενω ημουν στο σουπερ μαρκετ με επιασε ακριβως το ιδιο συμπτωμα...Ετρεξα και βγηκα επειγοντως απο μεσα...Παιδια δεν ειναι κριση πανικου ειμαι βεβαιος. Με το που το νιωθω αυτοματα εχω δυσφορια και δυσπνοια...Δεν προλαβαινω να το αξιολογησω για να πανικοβληθω...Διαβαζω οτι μπορει να ειναι μια μικρη παροδικη ισχαιμια του μυοκαρδιου..Τι να πω κριμα....κριμα 
> Παει...ειμαι εντελως πεσμενος ψυχολογικα....


Ψυχοσωματικα και κρισεις πανικου ειναι δυνατον να εχει καποιος και κατα την διαρκεια του υπνου που ουτε και εκει μπορει καποιος να αξιολογησει αυτα που νιωθει γιατι απλα κοιμαται..Αλλα το ΥΠΟΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟ δουλευει καργα..Αν με εννοεις!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εγω αυτο το βαρος απ το στερνο μεχρι τον λαιμο,το εχω καθημερινα!Τρομερα ενοχλητικο!!Σαν να χω πετρες και με ενοχλει & οταν παω να καταπιω.Οσο γι αυτο που "καπου διαβασες"...αστο,μην το ψαχνεις...θα ακουσεις και θα διαβασεις "πολλα",το μονο που θα καταφερεις ειναι να σε κανουν χειροτερα!!!!Εμενα σημερα,μου ειπε ενας γνωστος μου για καποιον που ξαφνικα επαθε ανευρεσμα στο κεφαλι....τι ηθελα και το ακουσα......ααχχχχχ!!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Εγω αυτο το βαρος απ το στερνο μεχρι τον λαιμο,το εχω καθημερινα!Τρομερα ενοχλητικο!!Σαν να χω πετρες και με ενοχλει & οταν παω να καταπιω.Οσο γι αυτο που "καπου διαβασες"...αστο,μην το ψαχνεις...θα ακουσεις και θα διαβασεις "πολλα",το μονο που θα καταφερεις ειναι να σε κανουν χειροτερα!!!!Εμενα σημερα,μου ειπε ενας γνωστος μου για καποιον που ξαφνικα επαθε ανευρεσμα στο κεφαλι....τι ηθελα και το ακουσα......ααχχχχχ!!!!!


Ναι τα ανευρυσματα ειναι οντως τα πιο τρομακτικα!Αλλα που θα σε ωφελησει να ζεις μια ζωη μεσα στον φοβο?Ολοι καποια στιγμη κατι θα παθουμε,μεχρι τοτε ας ζησουμε λιγο..Οπως μπορουμε!!

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Και εγώ τα ίδια ράκος είμαι δεν τη θέλω αυτή τη ζωή ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να είμαι έτσι....έχω έκτακτες και φοβάμαι πολύ δεν μπορώ να συνέλθω συνέχεια φοβάμΑι ποτέ θα έρθει επόμενη...τώρα θα πάω και σε γυναικολόγο μήπως επειρεαζουν οι ορμόνες επειδή ο κύκλος κου είναι λίγο ανώμαλος ξέρω γω τι να πω έχω πελαγωσει...δεν υπάρχει λύση σύνολο αυτό ειδικά με τις έκτακτες,Δεν μπορούν να φύγουν με τίποτα και αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι ότι μεγαλώνοντας γίνονται χειρότερες :-((( περνώ κάνα γιατρό τηλέφωνο να με καθησυχάζει αλλά μετα πέφτω πάλι... Έπαθε κανείς τίποτα από έκτακτες; Μήπως χαλάει το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα της καρδιάς;;;;;;

----------


## μυσπ

> Και εγώ τα ίδια ράκος είμαι δεν τη θέλω αυτή τη ζωή ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να είμαι έτσι....έχω έκτακτες και φοβάμαι πολύ δεν μπορώ να συνέλθω συνέχεια φοβάμΑι ποτέ θα έρθει επόμενη...τώρα θα πάω και σε γυναικολόγο μήπως επειρεαζουν οι ορμόνες επειδή ο κύκλος κου είναι λίγο ανώμαλος ξέρω γω τι να πω έχω πελαγωσει...δεν υπάρχει λύση σύνολο αυτό ειδικά με τις έκτακτες,Δεν μπορούν να φύγουν με τίποτα και αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι ότι μεγαλώνοντας γίνονται χειρότερες :-((( περνώ κάνα γιατρό τηλέφωνο να με καθησυχάζει αλλά μετα πέφτω πάλι... Έπαθε κανείς τίποτα από έκτακτες; Μήπως χαλάει το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα της καρδιάς;;;;;;


Κοπελα μου κουραγιο μην επηρεαζεσαι απο οτι ακους εγω τωρα που ειμαι καλυτερα βλεπω οτι η καταθλιψη κ ο τρομος περνανε με τον καιρο,μην το παρακανεις με τους γιατρους,Κ μενα ο κυκλος ειναι λιγο ανωμαλος αλλα ολα καλα μου εχουν πει δεν νομιζω αυτο επηρεαζει πως ειναι η καρδια

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Δεν βγαίνουν τα σχόλια μου....

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Πως να μην απελπίζομαι ο ένας λέει ψυχοσωματικο ο άλλος δες Γαστρεντερολόγο ο Γαστρεντερολόγος δεν φταίει το στομάχι δες γυναικολο τώρα ο γυναικολόγος δεν ξέρω τι θα πει αλλά μάλλον θα τα ρίξει στον καρδιολόγο καίμε τη σειρά του εκείνος στον ψυχολόγο και ο ψυχολόγος στον ψυχίατρο...αι σιχτίρι βαρέθηκα μπαλάκι με έχουν κάνει χωρίς κέρδος κέρατα! Συγγνώμη για τον τρόπο μου παιδια αλλά καλύτερα να πάω να γδαρω κροκόδειλο παρά να πηγαίνω σε γιατρό...Για τις αρρυθμίες ένα θα σας πω μαγνήσιο,ιχθυέλαιο,και ένζυμο q10 έχει κάνει θαύματα σε πολλά άτομα και στο εξωτερικό...

----------


## μυσπ

> Πως να μην απελπίζομαι ο ένας λέει ψυχοσωματικο ο άλλος δες Γαστρεντερολόγο ο Γαστρεντερολόγος δεν φταίει το στομάχι δες γυναικολο τώρα ο γυναικολόγος δεν ξέρω τι θα πει αλλά μάλλον θα τα ρίξει στον καρδιολόγο καίμε τη σειρά του εκείνος στον ψυχολόγο και ο ψυχολόγος στον ψυχίατρο...αι σιχτίρι βαρέθηκα μπαλάκι με έχουν κάνει χωρίς κέρδος κέρατα! Συγγνώμη για τον τρόπο μου παιδια αλλά καλύτερα να πάω να γδαρω κροκόδειλο παρά να πηγαίνω σε γιατρό...Για τις αρρυθμίες ένα θα σας πω μαγνήσιο,ιχθυέλαιο,και ένζυμο q10 έχει κάνει θαύματα σε πολλά άτομα και στο εξωτερικό...


Καλα Φωτεινη μου,αυτο θελω να σου πω κ εγω μην σου γινει μανια η επισκεψη στον γιατρο,μια φιλη της μητερας μου ειναι ετσι απο παντα αρρωστοφοβικη την γνωριζουν ολοι οι γιατροι κ της τρωνε λεφτα

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δεν το συζητω....οι υποχονδριοι ειναι τα "λαυρακια" των γιατρων!Βεβαια οχι οτι φταινε οι γιατροι,γιατι το μυαλο του υποχονδριου εχει αυτη την ταση,να κολλαει,να εχει εμμονες,αλλα αυτες οι εμμονες υποβοηθουνται απ τα ενοχλητικα συμπτωματα!

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Ε αυτό λέω και εγώ... Κουράστηκα πια... Κάθε μέρα αυτό το πράγμα Συνέχεια κλαίω...

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εχεις δικιο,ειναι σκετη απελπισια....δυστυχως,οσες φορες και να το ακουσουμε απ τους γιατρους,αυτες οι καταραμενες αρρυθμιες ειναι ενοχλητικες και φοβιστικες!Κουραγιο,ας προσπαθησουμε να οπλιστουμε με οση δυναμη μπορουμε για να ζησουμε τη ζωη μας,γιατι "ετσι" δεν τη ζουμε!

----------


## trelokotsos

> Και εγώ τα ίδια ράκος είμαι δεν τη θέλω αυτή τη ζωή ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να είμαι έτσι....έχω έκτακτες και φοβάμαι πολύ δεν μπορώ να συνέλθω συνέχεια φοβάμΑι ποτέ θα έρθει επόμενη...τώρα θα πάω και σε γυναικολόγο μήπως επειρεαζουν οι ορμόνες επειδή ο κύκλος κου είναι λίγο ανώμαλος ξέρω γω τι να πω έχω πελαγωσει...δεν υπάρχει λύση σύνολο αυτό ειδικά με τις έκτακτες,Δεν μπορούν να φύγουν με τίποτα και αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι ότι μεγαλώνοντας γίνονται χειρότερες :-((( περνώ κάνα γιατρό τηλέφωνο να με καθησυχάζει αλλά μετα πέφτω πάλι... Έπαθε κανείς τίποτα από έκτακτες; Μήπως χαλάει το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα της καρδιάς;;;;;;


Επειδη το εχω ψαξει το θεμα πολυ ως ομοιοπαθης, ναι, οι εκτακτες εχουν να κανουν με το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα της καρδιάς αλλά για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου επικινδυνες..επικινδυνες θα ήτανε σε περιπτωση που τις προκαλούσε κάποιο οργανικό πρόβλημα που για τους περισσότερους από μας εδωμέσα δεν ισχύει. Εκτακτες έχουν όλοι οι ανθρωποι ανεξαιρετως αλλά η πλειοψηφια δεν τις αντιλαμβάνεται καν. Εμείς δυστυχώς δεν ανήκουμε σε αυτή τη κατηγορία. Τωρα το γιατί είναι πράγματι κάτι που δύσκολα μπορεί να πει κανείς με βεβαιότητα (εμένα κανένας γιατρός δε μου έχει εξηγήσει ακόμα γιατί, αλλά μόνο το πως συμβαίνουν) αλλά απότι φαίνεται οι παράγοντες αγχος, στρες κτλ ασφαλώς επιδεινώνουν την κατάσταση.Τώρα ποια είναι η λύση?? Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιον να μου πει 'είχα έκτακτες για πολλά χρόνια κι έκανα αυτό και μου πέρασε'. Εγω πριν καποιους μήνες ξεκίνησα αντιαρρυθμικα (ελαφρα) και νιώθω καπως καλύτερα, δεν έχουν φύγει βέβαια αλλά και μόνο η αίσθηση ίσως ότι παίρνω ένα φαρμακο και με παρακολουθεί ένας γιατρός μου δίνει ασφαλεια. 

sofaih σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.. ψυχραμία έχω μόνο να σου πω, αν και ξέρω πως όταν σε βασανίζει αυτό το πράγμα ότι και να σου πουν οι απέξω δε σου λεει τιποτα, γιατί κανείς δε μπορει να καταλαβει ακριβως αυτό που νιώθουμε. Τωρα αν χειροτερεύει με τα χρόνια...στη δικιά μου τη περίπτωση χειροτέρεψε και γι αυτό αποφάσισα να το αντιμετωπίσω φαρμακευτικά για πρώτη φορα. Σημ.. δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ όμως ψυχοφάρμακα και ηρεμιστικά, για αυτά δεν έχω άποψη.

----------


## μυσπ

> Ε αυτό λέω και εγώ... Κουράστηκα πια... Κάθε μέρα αυτό το πράγμα Συνέχεια κλαίω...


Κοπελα μου αυτο εννοω θα σε μαθουνε ολοι οι γιατροι στο μερος που μενεις κ θα σε εκμεταλλευονται κανονικα

----------


## sofaih-deleted

> Επειδη το εχω ψαξει το θεμα πολυ ως ομοιοπαθης, ναι, οι εκτακτες εχουν να κανουν με το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα της καρδιάς αλλά για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου επικινδυνες..επικινδυνες θα ήτανε σε περιπτωση που τις προκαλούσε κάποιο οργανικό πρόβλημα που για τους περισσότερους από μας εδωμέσα δεν ισχύει. Εκτακτες έχουν όλοι οι ανθρωποι ανεξαιρετως αλλά η πλειοψηφια δεν τις αντιλαμβάνεται καν. Εμείς δυστυχώς δεν ανήκουμε σε αυτή τη κατηγορία. Τωρα το γιατί είναι πράγματι κάτι που δύσκολα μπορεί να πει κανείς με βεβαιότητα (εμένα κανένας γιατρός δε μου έχει εξηγήσει ακόμα γιατί, αλλά μόνο το πως συμβαίνουν) αλλά απότι φαίνεται οι παράγοντες αγχος, στρες κτλ ασφαλώς επιδεινώνουν την κατάσταση.Τώρα ποια είναι η λύση?? Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιον να μου πει 'είχα έκτακτες για πολλά χρόνια κι έκανα αυτό και μου πέρασε'. Εγω πριν καποιους μήνες ξεκίνησα αντιαρρυθμικα (ελαφρα) και νιώθω καπως καλύτερα, δεν έχουν φύγει βέβαια αλλά και μόνο η αίσθηση ίσως ότι παίρνω ένα φαρμακο και με παρακολουθεί ένας γιατρός μου δίνει ασφαλεια. 
> 
> sofaih σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.. ψυχραμία έχω μόνο να σου πω, αν και ξέρω πως όταν σε βασανίζει αυτό το πράγμα ότι και να σου πουν οι απέξω δε σου λεει τιποτα, γιατί κανείς δε μπορει να καταλαβει ακριβως αυτό που νιώθουμε. Τωρα αν χειροτερεύει με τα χρόνια...στη δικιά μου τη περίπτωση χειροτέρεψε και γι αυτό αποφάσισα να το αντιμετωπίσω φαρμακευτικά για πρώτη φορα. Σημ.. δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ όμως ψυχοφάρμακα και ηρεμιστικά, για αυτά δεν έχω άποψη.


 Το μηνυμα σου εχει πολυ βαση και ειναι ακριβως ο ιδιος ο τροπος σκεψης μου...μεσα απο αυτο εχω γνωρισει παρα πολλα ατομα με το ιδιο πραγμα και στο εξωτερικο αλλα και στην ελλαδα...η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω γνωρισει ατομα τα οποια μ τον καιρο τα συημπτωματα τους εφυγαν (οι περισσοτεροι δηλαδη) απλα δεν εχω καταλαβει και αυτο που λες εσυ δηλαδη το γιατι,αλλα απο οτι φενεται δεν προκειται και ποτε να μαθουμε...φαρμακευτικα δηλαδη με εντικαταθλιπτικα δεν θα ηθελα να το αντιμετωπισω γιατι πολυ απλα οι εκτακτες ειναι η αιτια της καταθλιψης που νιωθω και οχι το αποτελεσμα,αν καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω.... η ληψη μαγνησιου και αλλων διαφορων φυσικων παραγοντων βοηθαει πολυ αλλα ουτε και αυτο το εχω κανει....την Δευτερα εκλεισα ραντεβου με γυναικολογο για να δω μηπως ειναι και θεμα ορμονων γιατι ο κυκλος μου ειναι περιεργος...εγω τις απεκτησα μετα απο κρισεις πανικου,και σοκ και τοτε απο την τρομαρα μου μου ηρθε δυο φορες περιοδο μες στο μηνα...τωρα αν εισαι αγορι συγγνωμη που στα λεω χαχα απλα σου δεινω μια εικονα. Αυτο που με τρελαινει ειναι η ιδεα οτι θα τις εχω μια ζωη..ενιοτε παιρνω δυναμη και προσπαθω να το ξεπερασω και να συνεχισω με οδηγο οτι κανενας δεν επαθε τιποτα απο αυτες,απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι θελω να φυγω για το νησι ( Σαντορινη) για δουλεια και φοβαμαι μεχρι και να δουλεψω μηπως οι συνθηκες χειροτερεψουν την κατασταση και μετα δεν ξερω τι να κανω!Ειναι τρομακτικο και ασχημο.νιωθω εγκλωβισμενη και δεν μπορω να ζησω τη ζωη μου οπως θελω πραγματικα...ειναι η χειροτερη μα η ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ φαση της ζωης μου....

----------


## trelokotsos

> .φαρμακευτικα δηλαδη με εντικαταθλιπτικα δεν θα ηθελα να το αντιμετωπισω γιατι πολυ απλα οι εκτακτες ειναι η αιτια της καταθλιψης που νιωθω και οχι το αποτελεσμα,αν καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω.... η ληψη μαγνησιου και αλλων διαφορων φυσικων παραγοντων βοηθαει πολυ αλλα ουτε και αυτο το εχω κανει....την Δευτερα εκλεισα ραντεβου με γυναικολογο για να δω μηπως ειναι και θεμα ορμονων γιατι ο κυκλος μου ειναι περιεργος...εγω τις απεκτησα μετα απο κρισεις πανικου,και σοκ και τοτε απο την τρομαρα μου μου ηρθε δυο φορες περιοδο μες στο μηνα...τωρα αν εισαι αγορι συγγνωμη που στα λεω χαχα απλα σου δεινω μια εικονα. Αυτο που με τρελαινει ειναι η ιδεα οτι θα τις εχω μια ζωη..ενιοτε παιρνω δυναμη και προσπαθω να το ξεπερασω και να συνεχισω με οδηγο οτι κανενας δεν επαθε τιποτα απο αυτες,απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι θελω να φυγω για το νησι ( Σαντορινη) για δουλεια και φοβαμαι μεχρι και να δουλεψω μηπως οι συνθηκες χειροτερεψουν την κατασταση και μετα δεν ξερω τι να κανω!Ειναι τρομακτικο και ασχημο.


Συμφωνω απολύτως και δυστυχώς αυτό δε το καταλαβαίνουν οι περισσοτεροι στο περιβαλλον μου που επιμένουν να μου λένε για ψυχοφάρμακα κλπ. Εχω ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα, αλλά αυτό δημιουργείται από τις έκτακτες, αν δεν τις είχα θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένος πραγματικά. Δεν έχω άγχος, είμαι σε μία πολύ καλή φάση της ζωής μου, το μόνο που έχω να κάνω είναι 'ν ανοίξω τα φτερά μου' που λένε και ν αρπάξω τη ζωή 'απο τα κέρατα' αλλά μου είναι αδύνατον γιατί παραμονεύουν οι έκτακτες οι οποίες είναι παντού και οπουδήποτε!! Ασε αυτό με τα ταξίδια, όποτε έχω να πάω κάπου φοβάμαι, όποτε θέλω να πάω για μια δραστηριότητα επίσης φοβάμαι, βασικά δε φοβάμαι, είμαι σίγουρος μετά απο κάποια χρόνια ότι θα με πιασουνε. Εντάξει μπορεί να μη 'πεθανω' και μετά από 3 δευτερόλεπτα αυτό να φύγει αλλά δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να ζήσω όλη μου τη ζωή με αυτό!! 
Εγώ υποψιάζομαι πολύ και το στομάχι, πιστεύω πως όταν εχω καούρες, φούσκωμα κλπ αυτά μπορεί να προκαλούν τις έκτακτες αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αποτελούν την αιτία γιατί τις παθαίνω κι όταν δεν έχω φάει, σε άσχετες δηλαδη στιγμές..

----------


## LORA17

> Συμφωνω απολύτως και δυστυχώς αυτό δε το καταλαβαίνουν οι περισσοτεροι στο περιβαλλον μου που επιμένουν να μου λένε για ψυχοφάρμακα κλπ. Εχω ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα, αλλά αυτό δημιουργείται από τις έκτακτες, αν δεν τις είχα θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένος πραγματικά. Δεν έχω άγχος, είμαι σε μία πολύ καλή φάση της ζωής μου, το μόνο που έχω να κάνω είναι 'ν ανοίξω τα φτερά μου' που λένε και ν αρπάξω τη ζωή 'απο τα κέρατα' αλλά μου είναι αδύνατον γιατί παραμονεύουν οι έκτακτες οι οποίες είναι παντού και οπουδήποτε!! Ασε αυτό με τα ταξίδια, όποτε έχω να πάω κάπου φοβάμαι, όποτε θέλω να πάω για μια δραστηριότητα επίσης φοβάμαι, βασικά δε φοβάμαι, είμαι σίγουρος μετά απο κάποια χρόνια ότι θα με πιασουνε. Εντάξει μπορεί να μη 'πεθανω' και μετά από 3 δευτερόλεπτα αυτό να φύγει αλλά δεν έχω καμία όρεξη να ζήσω όλη μου τη ζωή με αυτό!! 
> Εγώ υποψιάζομαι πολύ και το στομάχι, πιστεύω πως όταν εχω καούρες, φούσκωμα κλπ αυτά μπορεί να προκαλούν τις έκτακτες αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αποτελούν την αιτία γιατί τις παθαίνω κι όταν δεν έχω φάει, σε άσχετες δηλαδη στιγμές..


Αυτό για το στομάχι το πιστεύω και εγώ. Όταν είμαι φουσκωμένη, όταν έχω καούρες, όταν δεν έχω πάει τουαλέτα είναι σχεδόν σίγουρα να με πιάσει και 8 στις 1 φορές με πιάνει τελικά. Πρόσφατα επισκέφτηκα και ενδοκρινολόγο για τον θυρεοειδή αλλά τελικά ήταν μια χαρά. Έκανα μια εξέταση 24 ώρου ούρων σήμερα και περιμένω αποτελέσματα την τετάρτη. Μου είπε η ενδοκρινολόγος να την κάνω μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα επινεφρίδια και λογω αδρεναλίνης γίνονται οι έκτακτες.... τι να πω? το έκανα και αυτό. Κουράγιο παιδιά σε όλους.

----------


## trelokotsos

LORA17 εγώ σκέφτομαι να παω σε γαστρεντερολόγο για να το τσεκάρω..Δε πιστεύω ότι αυτή είναι η βασική αιτία του προβλήματος αλλά έχω κάποια συμπτώματα. Ίσως αν υπάρχει όντως κάποιο θέμα με το στομάχι και το ξεδιαλύνω να ανακουφιστώ και από τις έκτακτες σε κάποιο βαθμό τουλάχιστον.
Σημερα οπως καθομουνα στη δουλεια, παλι ξαφνικά ένα τρανταγμα της καρδιας με τρομαξε..σταματημο δεν έχει αυτή η ιστορία!!Εχω κι ένα φουσκωμα πάλι, τι να πω.. 
Τουλάχιστον μπαίνω εδω μέσα και τα λέω σε κάποιους που καταλαβαίνουν.Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή σύντομα το μαρτύριο μας να τελειώσει!!

----------


## sofaih-deleted

Αιτίες θα βρεθούν πολλές... Ποια 
είναι όμως η πραγματικότητα κάνεις δεν θα μας το πει δυστηχως...Εγώ πλέον έχω φτάσει στα όρια μου... Δεν έχω αλλά δάκρυα...όλο προσεύχομαι... Δεν μένει τίποτα άλλο...:-(

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

ααχχχ οι καταραμενες οι αρρυθμιες...εκει που ηρεμουν για λιγο διαστημα...τσουπ!ξανα εδω...τι βασανο!!

----------


## μυσπ

> Αιτίες θα βρεθούν πολλές... Ποια 
> είναι όμως η πραγματικότητα κάνεις δεν θα μας το πει δυστηχως...Εγώ πλέον έχω φτάσει στα όρια μου... Δεν έχω αλλά δάκρυα...όλο προσεύχομαι... Δεν μένει τίποτα άλλο...:-(


Πως εισαι Φωτεινη μου?Καλα κανεις που προσευχεσαι...δυστυχως ειναι πολυ νωρις να δεις αποτελεσμα ευτυχως ομως ειναι κατι που εγγυημενα περναει!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Και το σκηνικο συνεχιζεται......σημερα πηγα σε αλλο καρδιολογο,εκανα βεβαια τεστ κοπωσεως που δεν ειχα κανει τοσα χρονια,το εβγαλα φυσιολογικα.Γενικα,μου βρηκε μια χαρα την καρδια μου,για τις εκτακτες μου ειπε να μην με απασχολουν καθολου(οπως ολοι οι προηγουμενοι!!),το μονο που υπηρχε ηταν μια ταχυκαρδια αλλα οχι ανησυχιτικη,δηλαδη ανεβασα & 100 παλμους αλλα εχθες το βραδυ ειχα κανει εισπνοη για ενα κρυωμα που εχω(παιρνω & δυο αντιβιωσεις),που αυτες οι εισπνοες ανεβαζουν παλμους,και φυσικα αγχωθηκα γιατι ενας υποχονδριος ετσι & βρεθει σε ιατρειο η νοσοκομειο,τιναζει την μπανκα στον αερα απο παλμους!!Μου ειπε ΑΝ θελω να παιρνω 1/4 λομπιβον την ημερα(μικρη δοση)για καμια εβδομαδα & να ελενχω τους παλμους......γενικα τωρα τελευταια,με το παραμικρο που θα με ταραξει η αγχωσει,ανεβαζω παλμους και το κακο ειναι οτι με ενοχλουν,και οπως ειπε ο γιατρος,αν δεν με ενοχλουσαν θα επεφταν και πιο γρηγορα.....τωρα που ειμαι σπιτι εχω 80 με 85.Υπαρχει καποιος εδω στο φορουμ,που να εχει μονιμα ανεβασμενους παλμους??Τελος,να σας πω αυτο που μου εμεινε περισσοτερο απ ολα απ τον γιατρο,μου ειπε"η καρδια σου ειναι μια χαρα,και ταχυπαλμια που εχεις,μπορει να κουρασει την καρδια(αν συνεχισει βεβαια)αλλα αυτο θα γινει μετα απο χρονια,οποτε εσυ ετσι οπως το πας και ψαχνεσαι συνεχεια στο τελος θα τρελαθεις...."οποτε καταλαβαινετε......δεν το βαζω κατω,θα συνεχισω να προσπαθω να βρω την δυναμη της ψυχης μου για να μπορω ΝΑ ΜΗΝ δινω σημασια στην καθε κινηση της καρδιας μου.....

----------


## trelokotsos

> Πως εισαι Φωτεινη μου?Καλα κανεις που προσευχεσαι...δυστυχως ειναι πολυ νωρις να δεις αποτελεσμα ευτυχως ομως ειναι κατι που εγγυημενα περναει!


Πως ακριβώς περνάει ? μυσπ εσένα σου έχουν περάσει και αν ναι τι έκανες?

----------


## hapydays

> Και το σκηνικο συνεχιζεται......σημερα πηγα σε αλλο καρδιολογο,εκανα βεβαια τεστ κοπωσεως που δεν ειχα κανει τοσα χρονια,το εβγαλα φυσιολογικα.Γενικα,μου βρηκε μια χαρα την καρδια μου,για τις εκτακτες μου ειπε να μην με απασχολουν καθολου(οπως ολοι οι προηγουμενοι!!),το μονο που υπηρχε ηταν μια ταχυκαρδια αλλα οχι ανησυχιτικη,δηλαδη ανεβασα & 100 παλμους αλλα εχθες το βραδυ ειχα κανει εισπνοη για ενα κρυωμα που εχω(παιρνω & δυο αντιβιωσεις),που αυτες οι εισπνοες ανεβαζουν παλμους,και φυσικα αγχωθηκα γιατι ενας υποχονδριος ετσι & βρεθει σε ιατρειο η νοσοκομειο,τιναζει την μπανκα στον αερα απο παλμους!!Μου ειπε ΑΝ θελω να παιρνω 1/4 λομπιβον την ημερα(μικρη δοση)για καμια εβδομαδα & να ελενχω τους παλμους......γενικα τωρα τελευταια,με το παραμικρο που θα με ταραξει η αγχωσει,ανεβαζω παλμους και το κακο ειναι οτι με ενοχλουν,και οπως ειπε ο γιατρος,αν δεν με ενοχλουσαν θα επεφταν και πιο γρηγορα.....τωρα που ειμαι σπιτι εχω 80 με 85.Υπαρχει καποιος εδω στο φορουμ,που να εχει μονιμα ανεβασμενους παλμους??Τελος,να σας πω αυτο που μου εμεινε περισσοτερο απ ολα απ τον γιατρο,μου ειπε"η καρδια σου ειναι μια χαρα,και ταχυπαλμια που εχεις,μπορει να κουρασει την καρδια(αν συνεχισει βεβαια)αλλα αυτο θα γινει μετα απο χρονια,οποτε εσυ ετσι οπως το πας και ψαχνεσαι συνεχεια στο τελος θα τρελαθεις...."οποτε καταλαβαινετε......δεν το βαζω κατω,θα συνεχισω να προσπαθω να βρω την δυναμη της ψυχης μου για να μπορω ΝΑ ΜΗΝ δινω σημασια στην καθε κινηση της καρδιας μου.....


ΡΑΝΗ μου.... πολλους παλμους κ εγω!!! τα εχουμε ξαναπει....!!! αμα βρεις τροπο να ξακολλησεις πες μου κ εμενα!!! σε καρδιολογο παντως ΔΕΝ ξαναπαω!!! δν διαθετω αλλα 100σταρικα!!! ειναι ο μονος λογος που ισως με κραταει μακρια!!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

και τι κανεις happydays μου?Δεν σ'ενοχλουν?παιρνεις καποιο χαπακι?Ποσους εχεις?

----------


## stilianos

Αγαπητη Φωτεινη γεια σου, ονομαζομαι μπουρέκας στυλιανός και ειμαι απο την πατρα, διαβασα ολα οσα γραφης και οσα γραφουν αλλοι φιλοι εδω που ολοι εχουν καποιο προβλημα , και θα ηθελα να σου πω οτι ξερω απολυτα τι περνας και τι ψυχολογια εχεις απο αυτες τις αιτιες, απο τους γιατρους μην περιμενης τιποτα απολυτος, απλα γιατι στις περισοτερες περιπτωσεις δεν γνωριζουν, εγω θα σου πω οτι εφαγα την ζωη μου στο διαβασμα 40 ολοκληρα χρονια και καταφερα να βρω μονος μου πραγματα που δεν εβρισκαν οι γιατροι , δεν μπορω ομως οπως καταλαβαινης να πω περισοτερα απο εδω, σκοπος μου εδω και 20 χρονια ειναι να βοηθό τους ανθρωπους με ψυχοσωματικα , και ολων των τυπων αρρυθμιων.
για να εχουν πλέον μια φισιολογικη ζωη να σταματησουν οι φοβιες και η πανικοι και να μαθουν να χειριζονται μονοι τους το προβλημα τους. αν γνωρίζεις και αλλα ατομα με αρρυθμιες και ψυχοσωματικα, θα ηθελα πολυ να τους προσφερω την πολυτιμη βοηθεια μου ωστε να βγουν απο αυτο τον βασανιστικο τροπο ζωης. ο σκοπος μου ειναι να βοηθώ τον συνανθρωπό μου, και δεν ειναι κερδοσκοπικος. σου γραφω το email μου ([email protected]) να επικοινωνησεις μαζι μου. ευχαριστω

----------


## stilianos

γεια ας παιδια, θελω να σας πω, οτι σκεφτεσαι λαθος και ετσι χανεις χρονο απο την ομορφη ζωη. επικοινωνηστε μαζι μου να σας λυσω το προβλημα. αυτο το κανω εδω και 20 χρονια για την προσφορα στον συναθρωπο μου ([email protected])

----------


## Aps_mustang

Παιδιά καλησπέρα σας. Είχα γράψει ένα μήνυμα και γενικά όλα πήγαιναν καλύτερα. Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει πάλι. Δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ τα βράδια. Εκεί που πάει να με πιάσει ο ύπνος, ξέρετε αυτό το γλάρωμα. φεύγει μόνο του. Γενικά νιώθω μία υπερένταση, και ορισμένες φορές ότι μου ανεβαίνει η πίεση, αν είναι δυνατόν!! Είμαι μόλις 21 χρονών! Γενικά νιώθω ότι έχει απορρυθμιστεί όλο μου το σώμα, ανησυχώ και αγχώνομαι για πράγματα που 6 μήνες πριν δεν θα έδινα καν σημασία! Δεν ξέρω τι μου συμβαίνει. Το βράδυ όταν πάω για ύπνο επίσης η καρδία μου χτυπάει και την νιώθω, ξέρετε αυτό το ενοχλητικό που δεν σε αφήνει να κοιμηθείς. Χτυπάει λες και γυμναζόμουνα πιο πριν ξερωγω, γενικα έχω διαρκώς μία υπερένταση. Η μόνο μου παρηγοριά είναι τουλάχιστον να βρεθεί ότι έχω πρόβλημα με το θυρεοειδή, αλλιώς δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό. Αλλα όλα ξεκίνησαν μία μέρα που μου πήραν αίμα, ζαλίστηκα, μου βάλανε ορό, και για κανά 3ωρο, και εκείνες τις 3 ώρες ήθελα να ουρλιάξω, ακόμα απορώ πως άντεξα. Δεν μπορούσα να βλέπω την βελόνα μέσα στο χέρι μου, και από πίσω μου να ακούω τον κάθε ασθενή να λέει το πρόβλημά του (στα επείγοντα ήμουνα, είχα πάει για το στομάχι μου). Και από εκείνη τη μέρα, 6 μήνες πριν, νιώθω λες και έχει καταρρεύσει το νευρικό μου σύστημα. Αν μπορεί κάποιος ή έχει κάποιο παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ας μου πει τι μπορεί να είναι :/ Καλά και από διάθεση δεν το συζητώ, κυκλοθυμία στο φουλ. Επίσης αν κοιμηθώ ξυπνάω στις 8-9 το πρωί χωρίς λόγο. Αυτά, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## Aps_mustang

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα σας. Είχα γράψει ένα μήνυμα και γενικά όλα πήγαιναν καλύτερα. Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει πάλι. Δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ τα βράδια. Εκεί που πάει να με πιάσει ο ύπνος, ξέρετε αυτό το γλάρωμα. φεύγει μόνο του. Γενικά νιώθω μία υπερένταση, και ορισμένες φορές ότι μου ανεβαίνει η πίεση, αν είναι δυνατόν!! Είμαι μόλις 21 χρονών! Γενικά νιώθω ότι έχει απορρυθμιστεί όλο μου το σώμα, ανησυχώ και αγχώνομαι για πράγματα που 6 μήνες πριν δεν θα έδινα καν σημασία! Δεν ξέρω τι μου συμβαίνει. Το βράδυ όταν πάω για ύπνο επίσης η καρδία μου χτυπάει και την νιώθω, ξέρετε αυτό το ενοχλητικό που δεν σε αφήνει να κοιμηθείς. Χτυπάει λες και γυμναζόμουνα πιο πριν ξερωγω, γενικα έχω διαρκώς μία υπερένταση. Η μόνο μου παρηγοριά είναι τουλάχιστον να βρεθεί ότι έχω πρόβλημα με το θυρεοειδή, αλλιώς δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό. Αλλα όλα ξεκίνησαν μία μέρα που μου πήραν αίμα, ζαλίστηκα, μου βάλανε ορό, και για κανά 3ωρο, και εκείνες τις 3 ώρες ήθελα να ουρλιάξω, ακόμα απορώ πως άντεξα. Δεν μπορούσα να βλέπω την βελόνα μέσα στο χέρι μου, και από πίσω μου να ακούω τον κάθε ασθενή να λέει το πρόβλημά του (στα επείγοντα ήμουνα, είχα πάει για το στομάχι μου). Και από εκείνη τη μέρα, 6 μήνες πριν, νιώθω λες και έχει καταρρεύσει το νευρικό μου σύστημα. Αν μπορεί κάποιος ή έχει κάποιο παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ας μου πει τι μπορεί να είναι :/ Καλά και από διάθεση δεν το συζητώ, κυκλοθυμία στο φουλ. Επίσης αν κοιμηθώ ξυπνάω στις 8-9 το πρωί χωρίς λόγο. Αυτά, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας



Παιδιά δεν υπάρχει έστω ένας??? Νιώθω πολύ απαίσια, δεν μπορώ να χαρώ με τίποτα, έχω συνεχώς αρνητικές σκέψεις. Από εκεί που ήμουνα μια χαρά, πάλι έπεσα. Δεν μπορώ να βρω δύναμη μέσα σου πλέον, έχω στερέψει, έχω καταστρέψει μόνος μου τον εαυτό μου με τις σκέψεις μου. Έχω μία διαρκή ανησυχία συνεχώς από το πουθενά. Δείτε, είχα κάνει ένα κείμενο πριν 3 μέρες και ένιωθα όντως καλύτερα και πάλι έπεσα. Είναι απαίσιο να μην έχεις εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό σου και να σε θεωρείς κατώτερο από τους άλλους.... να μην νιώθεις φυσιολογικός... :-/ Πότε ξεκινάνε όλα αυτά τα συναισθήματα, το άγχος, οι κρίσεις πανικού, οι αγχώδεις διαταραχές, οι αυπνίες? Ποιος σε βάζει ξαφνικά σε όλα αυτά και δεν σε αφήνει να βγεις? Γιατί ξαφνικά από την μία στιγμή στην άλλη πέφτεις σε αυτό το πηγάδι, και δεν μπορείς να ξανασηκωθείς? Και εκεί που προσπάθείς, ξανά όλα από την αρχή. Η ζωή είναι τόσο ωραία, αλλά να πάρει ευχή είναι κατάρα σε αυτόν τον κόσμο να είσαι ευαίσθητος.... :-/

----------


## cozanostra13

> Παιδιά δεν υπάρχει έστω ένας??? Νιώθω πολύ απαίσια, δεν μπορώ να χαρώ με τίποτα, έχω συνεχώς αρνητικές σκέψεις. Από εκεί που ήμουνα μια χαρά, πάλι έπεσα. Δεν μπορώ να βρω δύναμη μέσα σου πλέον, έχω στερέψει, έχω καταστρέψει μόνος μου τον εαυτό μου με τις σκέψεις μου. Έχω μία διαρκή ανησυχία συνεχώς από το πουθενά. Δείτε, είχα κάνει ένα κείμενο πριν 3 μέρες και ένιωθα όντως καλύτερα και πάλι έπεσα. Είναι απαίσιο να μην έχεις εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό σου και να σε θεωρείς κατώτερο από τους άλλους.... να μην νιώθεις φυσιολογικός... :-/ Πότε ξεκινάνε όλα αυτά τα συναισθήματα, το άγχος, οι κρίσεις πανικού, οι αγχώδεις διαταραχές, οι αυπνίες? Ποιος σε βάζει ξαφνικά σε όλα αυτά και δεν σε αφήνει να βγεις? Γιατί ξαφνικά από την μία στιγμή στην άλλη πέφτεις σε αυτό το πηγάδι, και δεν μπορείς να ξανασηκωθείς? Και εκεί που προσπάθείς, ξανά όλα από την αρχή. Η ζωή είναι τόσο ωραία, αλλά να πάρει ευχή είναι κατάρα σε αυτόν τον κόσμο να είσαι ευαίσθητος.... :-/


εγω με αγχωδης διαταραχη απο το καλοκαιρι του 2012 το ξεπερασα και ειμαι σε καλυτερη φαση απο πριν.θα βγεις απο το πηγαδι που νομιζεις οτι εισαι προσπαθεια και υπομονη.να ξερεις οτι ολα αυτα που σκεφτεσαι τωρα δεν ειναι τιποτα απλα εχεις θολωσει σιγα σιγα θα ανεβεις.εξαλλου η πτωση ειναι γρηγορη ακαριαια οπως οταν κατεβαινεις μια κατηφορα.μην τα παρατας.

----------


## stilianos

καλημερα αγαπητοι φιλοι, αν πατε στο κεντρο απεξαρτησης (ανω 18) θα διαπιστωσετε οτι οι αρχηγοι που βοηθουν τους χρηστες να κοψουν τα ναρκωτικα, ειναι πρωην χρηστες που εγιναν καλα μονη τους, και τωρα ασκουν το ανθρωπηστικό εργο προς αλλους ασθενης. θελω να πω με αυτο οτι ο καλυτερος γιατρος για να σας βοηθειση ειναι αυτος που εχει περαση απο το πυρινο δωματιο για πολλα χρονια και εγινε καλα, και απεκτησε μεγαλη εμπειρια. εγω λοιπον ειμαι 54 ετων, οταν ημουν 22 ετων καποιο μεσιμερι ολα αλαξαν στην ζωη μου. οταν τοτε ειχα ειδη προβλημα απο μικρο παιδι , του συνδρομου της υπερκοιλιακης παροξυσμικης ταχυκαρδιας. και ενω ειχα μαθη να ζω με το προβλημα μου ξαφνηκα στα 20 ενα μεσημερι που εφαγα πολυ φαγητο αρχισε να με πιανη πανικος και η καρδια μου να χτυπα 280 παλμους το λεπτο. εμπαινα στην εντατικη 3 εως 5 φορες το 24ωρο .ημουν επισης ειδη πατερας ενος κοριτσιου τοτε 2 ετων. καθε μερα γινομουν και χειροτερα, πανικοι, κρισης υπερκοιλιακης ταχυκαρδιας, φοβιες, και ολα αυτα μερα και νυχτα, σταματησα την δουλεια μου και κλειστικα για ενα χρονο στο σπιτι, φοβομουν να παω ακομα και μεχρι το περιπτερο, ειχα ειδη χασει 10 κιλα γιατι φοβομουν και να φαω.
ειχα μεινει πια στο κρεβατι δεν ειχα δυναμεις καθολου. και περιμενα να πεθανω. παρακαλουσα τον θεο μερα και νυχτα να με βοηθήσει γιατι ειχα ενα κοριτσακι και μια καλη συζυγο, και δεν ηθελα να πεθανω , και δεν επρεπε να πεθανω. και ενα μεσημερι εγινε το θαυμα, ηρθε το κοριτσακι μου στο κρεβατι μου με αγκαλιασε και μου ειπε, (μπαμπα μου σύκο , δεν θελω να πεθανης σαγαπαω, ο χριστουλης μου ειπε θα σε βοηθηση.) μετα απο αυτα τα λογια εκλαψα παρα πολυ, και μια ανεξηγητη δυναμη, πλημμυρισε το σωμα μου, σηκώθηκα, αρχισα να τρωω περισσοτερο , και να πηγαινω στην δημοσια βιβλιοθηκη να διαβαζω ιατρικα βιβλια. εμαθα για το προβλημα μου αρχισα να αγοραζω πολλα βιβλια και απο τοτε αγαπησα πολυ την ιατρικη. ετσι σιγα σιγα και χρονο με τον χρονο ημουν καλυτερα, εμαθα πως να εχω εγω τον ελεγχο και οχι η καρδια μου , και να φοβαμαι μονο απο δικαιολογημενες αιτιες και υπαρκτες, εμαθα να μπλοκαρο την φαντασια μου που μου επεφερε ιδεοληψια, και πολλα παρα πολλα ακομα. μετα απο 15 χρονια ημουν πλεον τελειως καλα. φυσικα μεχρι και σημερα εχω την υπερκοιλιακη παροξυσμικη ταχυκαρδια, ομως μια κριση καθε 2 μηνες περιπου και την οποια σταματαω αμεσως μονος μου , πλεων και η καρδια μου κανει οτι εγω θελω και οχι οτι θελει αυτη. και βεβαια μεχρι και σημερα δεν σταματησα να διαβαζω ιατρικη συνολον 31 χρονια και τωρα βοηθω αλλου συνανθρώπους μου. αυτη ειναι η δικη μου ιστορια, και βεβαια παρέλειψα πολλες ουσιωδης λεπτομεριες γιατι θα επρεπε να γραφω τουλαχιστον για 7 χρονια. θελω λοιπον να σας πω να ειστε δυνατοι, να σας διαβεβαιωσω οτι δεν προκειται να πεθανετε απο τα (ΝΦΔ) ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΜΟΝΟΙ, ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΑς ΕΧΕΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΗΓΜΗ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ , ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΗς ΠΟΛΕΜΟ. ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ , ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟΠΑΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΟΔΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΜΟΝΟΠΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕΤΕ.
ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ, ( ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΣΗ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΑΘΩΝ) ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΝΕΤΕ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΣΥΣΤΗΝΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΣΗ. ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΛΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟ ΣΑΣ. ΕΙΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ. ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΣΩ
ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΒΓΑΛΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ (ΛΟΥΚΙ) ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΡΑΨΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ, ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΣΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ 10 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ 40% ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΥΦΙΣΗ, ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ 90 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ ΣΥΜΤΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ (ΝΦΔ) ΚΑΙ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΑΠΟΤΟΚΟΣ (ΝΦΔ) ΠΛΗΝ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΩΝ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΩΝ. σαν μια καλη αρχη ειναι να παθετε εκουσια αμνισια στο προβλημα που σας βασανιζει , προσπαθηστε δεν ειναι δυσκολο. 
ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΤΕ!!!!!!! ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ, ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ!!!! ([email protected])

----------


## vikpats

> Και το σκηνικο συνεχιζεται......σημερα πηγα σε αλλο καρδιολογο,εκανα βεβαια τεστ κοπωσεως που δεν ειχα κανει τοσα χρονια,το εβγαλα φυσιολογικα.Γενικα,μου βρηκε μια χαρα την καρδια μου,για τις εκτακτες μου ειπε να μην με απασχολουν καθολου(οπως ολοι οι προηγουμενοι!!),το μονο που υπηρχε ηταν μια ταχυκαρδια αλλα οχι ανησυχιτικη,δηλαδη ανεβασα & 100 παλμους αλλα εχθες το βραδυ ειχα κανει εισπνοη για ενα κρυωμα που εχω(παιρνω & δυο αντιβιωσεις),που αυτες οι εισπνοες ανεβαζουν παλμους,και φυσικα αγχωθηκα γιατι ενας υποχονδριος ετσι & βρεθει σε ιατρειο η νοσοκομειο,τιναζει την μπανκα στον αερα απο παλμους!!Μου ειπε ΑΝ θελω να παιρνω 1/4 λομπιβον την ημερα(μικρη δοση)για καμια εβδομαδα & να ελενχω τους παλμους......γενικα τωρα τελευταια,με το παραμικρο που θα με ταραξει η αγχωσει,ανεβαζω παλμους και το κακο ειναι οτι με ενοχλουν,και οπως ειπε ο γιατρος,αν δεν με ενοχλουσαν θα επεφταν και πιο γρηγορα.....τωρα που ειμαι σπιτι εχω 80 με 85.Υπαρχει καποιος εδω στο φορουμ,που να εχει μονιμα ανεβασμενους παλμους??Τελος,να σας πω αυτο που μου εμεινε περισσοτερο απ ολα απ τον γιατρο,μου ειπε"η καρδια σου ειναι μια χαρα,και ταχυπαλμια που εχεις,μπορει να κουρασει την καρδια(αν συνεχισει βεβαια)αλλα αυτο θα γινει μετα απο χρονια,οποτε εσυ ετσι οπως το πας και ψαχνεσαι συνεχεια στο τελος θα τρελαθεις...."οποτε καταλαβαινετε......δεν το βαζω κατω,θα συνεχισω να προσπαθω να βρω την δυναμη της ψυχης μου για να μπορω ΝΑ ΜΗΝ δινω σημασια στην καθε κινηση της καρδιας μου.....


 Εγώ εγωωωωω μόνιμα 80 σταθερά

----------


## vickie_victoria

[QUOTE=sofaih-deleted;470072]Καλησπερα σε ολους παιδια...ειμαι η Φωτεινη,εχω ξανα ανοιξει θεμα για τις εκτακτες συστολες και για τις αρρυθμιες γιατι όντας απελπισμενη προσπαθουσα και εγω να βρω κατι το οποιο θα με εκανε λιγο να ανακουφιστω και να ηρεμισω....Οταν εχεις ενα προβλημα, και μαλιστα προβλημα που αφορα την υγεια σου, και ποσο μαλλον την καρδια σου, ε δεν μπορεις να εισαι και αναισθητος... Εμενα η εμπειρια μου προσωπικα ειναι μικρη σε σχεση με πολλους απο εσας που περνατε αυτο το λουκι χρονια...Λοιπον παιδια οταν πλεον ειχα κατα φαει το ιντερνετ απο διαφορα φορουμ και σαιτ που αφορουσαν γενικοτερα αρρυθμιες,ειχα παρει γενικοτερα την ολη οψη της υποθεσης και ειχα καταλαβει πλεον οτι αυτη η κατασταση δεν ξεπερνιεται...ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!!! ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΙΕΤΑΙ??????? πηγα σε 10 καρδιολογους κανενας δεν μου ειπε εχεις ΑΥΤΟ και θα κανεις ΑΥΤΟ και θα περασει!!!!! Γιατι να μας λενε δηλαδη οτι θα ζουμε με αυτο?? Ακομα και για τις πιο ανιατες ασθαινιες εχει βρεθει θεραπεια....Λοιπον παιδια ακουστε..αφου εκατσα και εγω και στεναχωρηθηκα παααααρα πολυ πηρα την αποφαση και εκλεισα ραντεβου με εναν (δεν θα ηθελα να πω ονομα γιατι δεν ξερεις ποτε) ηλεκτροφυσιολογο ου τον βρισκεις μονο σε ενα μεγαλο δημοσιο νοσοκομειο...ειναι απο τους 4 καλυτερους στις επεμβασεις ειδικα (αμπλεισον) για αρρυθμιες...ετσι λοιπον πηγαινοντας εκει συνηδητοποιησα οτι πεταξα ακομη χρηματα στο δρομο.....δεν ηθελα να με κανει καλα, ηθελα μονο να μου βρει μια ΛΥΣΗ σε αυτο που περναω! Εγω τον κοιταζα εντρομη περιμενοντας να μου πει, ενω εκεινος παρολα αυτα πολυ ευγενικα μου ειπε " εγω εχω περισσοτερες απο σενα.. σε μενα θα ξανα ερθεις οταν γινουν χιλιαδες οχι τωρα που ειναι μια δυο...και 500 να εχεις το ιδιο μου κανει" .Βεβαια τον ανθρωπο δεν τον κατηγορω η δουλεια του ειναι πολυ σπουδαια αλλα γιατι δεν μου βρηκε ουτε αυτος μια λυση??????? Αν ηταν να πληρωνουμε γιατρους για να μην μας βρισκουν ΕΣΤΩ μια λυση αστα να πανε!!! Τον ρωτησα αν πρεπει να αλλαξω τον τροπο ζωης μου, (να κοψω δηλαδη καφεινη κλπ) και μου ειπε να μην κοψω τιποτα απολυτως....Τελος παντων οντας ανακουφισμενη αλλα ακομα προβληματισμενη, εκατσα το βραδυ (οπως κανω εδω και τρεις μηνες σχεδον) και αναζητουσα πληροφοριες για αυτο στο διαδικτυο....Ξαφνικα εμεινα εκπληκτη οταν συνηδητοποιησα οτι το προβλημα αυτο ειναι παγκοσμιο με μεγαλα ποσοστα σε ολον τον πληθυσμο και εκτος Ευρωπης...Στο εξωτερικο λοιπον το προβλημα αυτο ειναι ΠΙΟ συνηθησμενο απο οτι στην Ευρωπη και συμβαινει ακριβως οτι συμβαινει και εδω....δινουν αντικαταθλιπτικα στον κοσμο για να το ξεπερασει και ΟΥΤΕ εκει εχουν βρει καποια λυση...διαβασα λοιπον τις περιπτωσεις τους και οπως και εδω σε αυτο το φορουμ ετσι και εκει ηταν λες και διαβαζα για τον εαυτο μου...μου εδωσε κουραγιο που διαβασα οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που το εχουν απο τα 20 τους και ειναι 50 και συνεχιζουν να το εχουν χωρις να τους εχει βλαψει,και μου εδωσε περισσοτερο κουραγιο το οτι ολοι μα ολοι οσοι το εχουν δεν τους εχει δημιουργηθει περεταιρω προβλημα...Θελω επισης να σας πω οτι σε ΟΛΟΥΣ το προβλημα ξεκινησε μετα απο εντονο στρεςς,αλλαγες στην καθημερινοτητα και κρισεις πανικου...Το θεμα λοιπον ειναι το εξης...το σωμα μας ειναι ενα περιεργο συστημα που εστω και αν λιγο προσπαθησουμε να το εξερευνησουμε θα γινουμε ακομη πιο απελπισμενοι!!! Πρεπει να ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΟΥΜΕ το γεγονος οτι ο εγκεφαλος στελνει μηνυματα στο σωμα,πρεπει να ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΟΥΜΕ οτι ολα λειτουργουν υποσυνηδειτα και πρεπει να ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΟΥΜΕ οτι σε αυτη τη ζωη υπαρχουν χειροτερα που οδηγουν οντως στο τελος....Μεσα απο ολα αυτα που σας λεω θελω πραγματικα να μπορεσω εστω και με τα λογια να βοηθησω και να περασουμε στους εαυτους μας το μηνυμα οτι " το πεπρωμενο φυγην αδυνατον"...ολα σε αυτη τη ζωη ειναι γραμμενα και μικρα...δεν πρεπει να αφηνουμε τον εαυτο μας να αναλωνεται στο τι θα γινει μετα...ας ζησουμε το τωρα και ας προσπαθησουμε να δεχτουμε τον εαυτο μας με τα ελλατωματα του,αλλωστε ποιος ειναι τελειος??? Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ξερουν οτι θα ζησουν μονο τρεις μηνες και εχουν το κουραγιο και γελουν...και στην τελικη εμας κανενας δεν μας ειπε κατι τετοιο...κανενας δεν επαθε κατι απο αυτο αρα γιατι να παθουμε εμεις??? Η ζωη ειναι ΜΙΚΡΗ και ο Θεος δινει δυναμη στους ανθρωπους γιαυτο δινει και τις δοκιμασιες...Συγγνωμη για το μακροσκελες κειμενο οποιος ξερει αγγλικα ας διαβασει αυτο το σαιτ που βρηκα και με βοηθησε πολυ....ισως αυτα που λεει σας βοηθησουν....λεει οτι υπαρχει λυση για τις αρρυθμιες....και να θυμαστε οτι η πιο μεγαλη λυση απ'ολα ειναι να ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΜΕ .....http://stopheartpalpitations.com/sto...-palpitations/ (οποιος δεν ξερει Αγγλικα ας το μεταφρασει) <3 <3 <3[/QUOT

Μίλησα κ γω με ηλεκτροφυσιολογο κ μ εξήγησε πολλά κ για την ανακοπη που φοβάμαι μου λέει δεν κάνεις έτσι απλά τέτοιες αρρυθμίες είναι εξαιρετικά σπάνιο κάποιος με φυσιολογικές εξετάσεις να κάνει αιφνίδιο θάνατο κ επίσης λέει πολλά νέα άτομα που έκαναν τους εβαλε απινιδωτη κ ζουν πιο καλά κι από μας που δεν έχουμε κατι και φοβόμαστε. Όλα αντιμετωπίζονται κ μ είπε ότι ολοι όσοι β παθαίνουν ανακοπη έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα που ίσως δεν γνωρίζουν. Μου στο είπε ότι κ αυτός έχει έκτακτες κ πόνους στο στήθος κτλ δεν είναι απ την καρδιά. Αυτοί τα βλέπουν κάθε μέρα θα έπρεπε να έχουν τρελαθεί. Επίσης ένα τελευταίο αυτες τις έκτακτες πως τις νιώθετε;;

----------


## Antonis8

Εγώ τις νιώθω σε διάφορους βαθμούς. Καποιες φορες είναι ηπιες, σαν μια μικρή κίνηση, άλλες φορές σαν δυο κτυπους αρρυθμους κσι αλλες φορές δυνατές,σαν χάσιμο κτυπου και σταμάτημα αναπνοης. Οι τελευταίες εννοείται με γεμίζουν άγχος. Σήμερα ενιωσα μια τέτοια πάνω στην κίνηση, εσκυψα να πιασω κάτι και την ενιωσα. Ηταν τόσο δυνατή που εβαλα το χέρι στο λαιμό μου να δω μηπως επαθα τιποτα. Ευτυχώς το τελευταίο διάστημα δεν τις νιώθω συχνά, αλλά οταν συμβαίνει,μου χαλάει τη ψυχολογια. Καφεδες δεν πινω ούτε καπνιζω, όταν δεν κοιμάμαι νιώθω τις περισσότερες φορές. Χθες παντως κοιμηθηκα οκ.


Εσύ πως τις νιωθεις;

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Εγώ τις νιώθω σε διάφορους βαθμούς. Καποιες φορες είναι ηπιες, σαν μια μικρή κίνηση, άλλες φορές σαν δυο κτυπους αρρυθμους κσι αλλες φορές δυνατές,σαν χάσιμο κτυπου και σταμάτημα αναπνοης. Οι τελευταίες εννοείται με γεμίζουν άγχος. Σήμερα ενιωσα μια τέτοια πάνω στην κίνηση, εσκυψα να πιασω κάτι και την ενιωσα. Ηταν τόσο δυνατή που εβαλα το χέρι στο λαιμό μου να δω μηπως επαθα τιποτα. Ευτυχώς το τελευταίο διάστημα δεν τις νιώθω συχνά, αλλά οταν συμβαίνει,μου χαλάει τη ψυχολογια. Καφεδες δεν πινω ούτε καπνιζω, όταν δεν κοιμάμαι νιώθω τις περισσότερες φορές. Χθες παντως κοιμηθηκα οκ.
> 
> 
> Εσύ πως τις νιωθεις;


Εγώ δεν έχω απλά κάποιες φορές νιώθω ψηλα στο στομάχι μου ένα χοροπηδητο σαν αέρα να κουνιέται δεν ξέρω αν είναι έκτακτη αυτο

----------


## jamiamamead

good one keep it up

----------


## jamiamamead

that work show great helpful

----------


## jamiamamead

tha ta very informative for us good great work for us thank you

----------


## jamiamamead

wao great effort love that post that very informative

----------


## Biliskov

Παιδιά αν νιώσεις έκτακτη και λιγο πόνο ταυτόχρονα ειναι ανυσιχητικο; Το εχετε νιώσει; Γιατι ήμουν ξαπλωμένος επαθα έκτακτη με λιγο πόνο ακριβός στο κέντρο του στέρνου. Τινάχτηκα κιολας όταν το επαθα!

----------


## Antonis8

> Παιδιά αν νιώσεις έκτακτη και λιγο πόνο ταυτόχρονα ειναι ανυσιχητικο; Το εχετε νιώσει; Γιατι ήμουν ξαπλωμένος επαθα έκτακτη με λιγο πόνο ακριβός στο κέντρο του στέρνου. Τινάχτηκα κιολας όταν το επαθα!


Μηπως ηταν το στομάχι σου; Που ενιωσες τον πόνο;

----------


## Biliskov

> Μηπως ηταν το στομάχι σου; Που ενιωσες τον πόνο;


Στο στέρνο πάνω. Ήταν ταυτόχρονα έκτακτη και πόνος. Ξαπλωνα είχα ξαπλώσει αλλα δεν είχα σηκωθεί απο το κρεβάτι και το ένιωσα και τινάχτηκα αλλα δεν ήταν πολυ έντονο απλά είχε μαζι και πόνο γιαυτο ρωτησα αν ειναι κατι και αν το εχει νιώσει κανεις απο δω για να μου πει.

----------


## Elenas

> Στο στέρνο πάνω. Ήταν ταυτόχρονα έκτακτη και πόνος. Ξαπλωνα είχα ξαπλώσει αλλα δεν είχα σηκωθεί απο το κρεβάτι και το ένιωσα και τινάχτηκα αλλα δεν ήταν πολυ έντονο απλά είχε μαζι και πόνο γιαυτο ρωτησα αν ειναι κατι και αν το εχει νιώσει κανεις απο δω για να μου πει.


Μουα...επισης ξαπλωμενη. Λογω του οτι ηταν παρα πολυ δυνατη, σε φαση να με χτυπαει καποιο μικρο μπαλακι στο στρενο, συμπερανα οτι ο πονος ηταν λογω αυτου. Δεν πιστευω οτι ηταν απο το στομαχι η τον οισοφαγο, το ψιλοκαταλαβαινω οταν ειναι απο αυτα. Εμεινα λιγο ξαπλωμενη κανοντας αναπνοες γιατι ασυνειδητα αλλαζουν και μετα ημουν κομπλε. Ελπιζω βεβαια να μην ξανασυμβει ,ηταν αρκετα τρομακτικο.

----------


## Biliskov

> Μουα...επισης ξαπλωμενη. Λογω του οτι ηταν παρα πολυ δυνατη, σε φαση να με χτυπαει καποιο μικρο μπαλακι στο στρενο, συμπερανα οτι ο πονος ηταν λογω αυτου. Δεν πιστευω οτι ηταν απο το στομαχι η τον οισοφαγο, το ψιλοκαταλαβαινω οταν ειναι απο αυτα. Εμεινα λιγο ξαπλωμενη κανοντας αναπνοες γιατι ασυνειδητα αλλαζουν και μετα ημουν κομπλε. Ελπιζω βεβαια να μην ξανασυμβει ,ηταν αρκετα τρομακτικο.


Έχω ξεκινήσει ομοιοπαθητική και ειμαι πολυ καλύτερα πραγματικά. Απλά σημερα ξύπνησα έμεινα λιγο ξαπλωμένος και εγινε αυτο. Απο ταχυκαρδίες κτλ πραγματικά εχω ηρεμήσει κατα 60-70% αλλα ακομη δεν εχω τελειώσει με την θεραπεία. Γιαυτο ρωτησα μηπως ειναι τιποτα ανυσιχητικο αυτο! Σε γιατρούς εχω παει δεν βρέθηκε παθολογικό όποτε ειπα να ρωτήσω μηπως το εχει και κανένας αλλος να μου πει πως το αισθάνθηκε.

----------


## Elenas

> Έχω ξεκινήσει ομοιοπαθητική και ειμαι πολυ καλύτερα πραγματικά. Απλά σημερα ξύπνησα έμεινα λιγο ξαπλωμένος και εγινε αυτο. Απο ταχυκαρδίες κτλ πραγματικά εχω ηρεμήσει κατα 60-70% αλλα ακομη δεν εχω τελειώσει με την θεραπεία. Γιαυτο ρωτησα μηπως ειναι τιποτα ανυσιχητικο αυτο! Σε γιατρούς εχω παει δεν βρέθηκε παθολογικό όποτε ειπα να ρωτήσω μηπως το εχει και κανένας αλλος να μου πει πως το αισθάνθηκε.


Οι εκτακτες παιζει να μην εξαφανιστουν ποτε τελειως οποτε μην σε ανησυχει αν τις νιωσεις ετσι στο ακυρο..

----------


## Biliskov

> Οι εκτακτες παιζει να μην εξαφανιστουν ποτε τελειως οποτε μην σε ανησυχει αν τις νιωσεις ετσι στο ακυρο..


Όταν δεν ειναι έντονες πολυ δεν με ενοχλεί. Παρόλο που τις νιώθω λεω εντάξει δεν τρέχει τιποτα απλά αυτή είχε μαζι και πόνο γιαυτο με ανυσιχησε.

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Όταν δεν ειναι έντονες πολυ δεν με ενοχλεί. Παρόλο που τις νιώθω λεω εντάξει δεν τρέχει τιποτα απλά αυτή είχε μαζι και πόνο γιαυτο με ανυσιχησε.


Νομίζω ένιωσα κι εγώ έκτακτη σήμερα ξαφνικά ένα χτύπημα στο στήθος κ μετά αναστατωμενο στομάχι

----------


## Biliskov

> Νομίζω ένιωσα κι εγώ έκτακτη σήμερα ξαφνικά ένα χτύπημα στο στήθος κ μετά αναστατωμενο στομάχι


Εγω συνιθως όταν νιώθω μια έντονη έκτακτη μετα ειναι κάπως η καρδιά μου. Πχ θα κουραστώ πιο πολυ η θα την νιώθω κάπως βαρυα. Αλλα πιστεύω αυτο ειναι στο μυαλό μου γιατι αλλιώς θα έδειχναν οι εξετάσεις οτι υπάρχει θέμα. Το οτι εχω συχνά εχω αλλα όταν ειναι δυνατές τοτε με προβληματίζει αλλα εντάξει ειμαι σε φάση που πιστεύω τα ξεπερνάω σιγα σιγα και εύχομαι να φύγουν τελείως.

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Εγω συνιθως όταν νιώθω μια έντονη έκτακτη μετα ειναι κάπως η καρδιά μου. Πχ θα κουραστώ πιο πολυ η θα την νιώθω κάπως βαρυα. Αλλα πιστεύω αυτο ειναι στο μυαλό μου γιατι αλλιώς θα έδειχναν οι εξετάσεις οτι υπάρχει θέμα. Το οτι εχω συχνά εχω αλλα όταν ειναι δυνατές τοτε με προβληματίζει αλλα εντάξει ειμαι σε φάση που πιστεύω τα ξεπερνάω σιγα σιγα και εύχομαι να φύγουν τελείως.


Το περίεργο με εμένα είναι ότι δεν έδειξε τπτ το χολτερ. Αλλα τότε δεν ένιωσα κι εγώ. Εσύ τις νιώθεις πάντα; με εμένα η πριν ή αμέσως μετά που θα το νιώσω με πιάνει το στομάχι μου κ ανακατεύεται. Κ δεν ξέρω έχω μπερδευτεί μήπως είναι σπασμος κ όχι έκτακτη. Αλλα και οι έκτακτες λέει μπορεί ν επηρεάσουν το στομάχι. Έχεις νιώσει κατι αντίστοιχο;

----------


## Biliskov

> Το περίεργο με εμένα είναι ότι δεν έδειξε τπτ το χολτερ. Αλλα τότε δεν ένιωσα κι εγώ. Εσύ τις νιώθεις πάντα; με εμένα η πριν ή αμέσως μετά που θα το νιώσω με πιάνει το στομάχι μου κ ανακατεύεται. Κ δεν ξέρω έχω μπερδευτεί μήπως είναι σπασμος κ όχι έκτακτη. Αλλα και οι έκτακτες λέει μπορεί ν επηρεάσουν το στομάχι. Έχεις νιώσει κατι αντίστοιχο;


Δεν εχω νιώσει κατι με το στομάχι μετα απο έκτακτη. Συνιθως στην καρδιά με χτυπάει εμένα. Μου μένει ενα άγχος μετα και αν πονέσει πονάει εκει δεν επειρεαζει κάπου αλλου.

----------


## geodim

εμένα με χτυπάει και στο στομάχι, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι το στομάχι ή αίτια ή το αποτέλεσμα επειδή αγχώνομαι μετά

----------


## Biliskov

Εμένα καμια φορα ειναι σαν να με χτυπάει ρεύμα τινάζομαι ολόκληρος ετσι όπως ειμαι ήρεμος. Ειδικα αν ειναι δυνατό.

----------


## Biliskov

Τωρα πριν λιγο αγχώθηκα για κατι και άρχισα να εχω ταχυκαρδία. Για την ακρίβεια νόμιζα οτι εγινε κατι που θα με νευρίαζε παρά πολυ και σηκώθηκα γρήγορα να δω και τελικά δεν ήταν αυτο που νόμιζα. Μετα η ταχυκαρδία έμεινε για ενα λεπτό περίπου ετσι έντονη με δυνατούς χτύπους αλλα ηρέμησα γρήγορα. Μετα απο αυτο στο καπάκι είχα μούδιασμα αριστερά στο σαγονι και γενικά ειμαι χαλασμένος. Αυτο με το σαγονι δεν ειναι ανυσιχητικο; Το εχει πάθει κανένας απο εσάς;

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος γιατί περιγραφετε τα παντα στο σώμα σας ως έκτακτη συστολή. Πρωτον, όλοι οι ανθρωποι έχουν έκτακτες, απλα δεν τις νιώθουν/καταλαβαίνουν ολοι. Δεύτερον, έκτακτη σημαίνει το χασιμο ενός κτυπου,το φτερουγισμα. Το στομάχι μπορει να επηρεασει αλλά αν νιωθετε κίνηση στο στομάχι είναι κίνηση στο στομάχι, που κολλάει η καρδιά; Δεν σας αδικω βέβαια, και μένα καποιες απο τις δυνατές "εκτακτες" είναι τάση προς χωνεψη μετά το φαγητό και δεν προερχονται απο την καρδιά. Και το συνειδητόποιησα σήμερα. Ο πονος είναι αποτελεσμα του οισοφάγου τις περισσοτερες φορες. 

Biliskov, συχνά εμείς οι καρδιοφοβικοι, αγνοουμε αλλες καταστάσεις που δεν θεωρούμε τόσο σοβαρές. Τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις ταιριάζουν σε πολλες καταστάσεις οπως: 1. Αντανακλαστικοι πονοι απο το έντερο (μεγάλο μέρος των πονων που νιώθουμε αριστερά είναι απο το έντερο,ακόμα και ψηλά στην πλατη 2. Οισοφαγιτιδα/γαστροισοφαγικη (κατάσταση που μπορει να δημιουργήσει έκτακτες,πόνο, ταχυκαρδιες μετά το φαγητό κλπ) 3.Σκολιωση , μυοσκελετικοι πονοι

----------


## Biliskov

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος γιατί περιγραφετε τα παντα στο σώμα σας ως έκτακτη συστολή. Πρωτον, όλοι οι ανθρωποι έχουν έκτακτες, απλα δεν τις νιώθουν/καταλαβαίνουν ολοι. Δεύτερον, έκτακτη σημαίνει το χασιμο ενός κτυπου,το φτερουγισμα. Το στομάχι μπορει να επηρεασει αλλά αν νιωθετε κίνηση στο στομάχι είναι κίνηση στο στομάχι, που κολλάει η καρδιά; Δεν σας αδικω βέβαια, και μένα καποιες απο τις δυνατές "εκτακτες" είναι τάση προς χωνεψη μετά το φαγητό και δεν προερχονται απο την καρδιά. Και το συνειδητόποιησα σήμερα. Ο πονος είναι αποτελεσμα του οισοφάγου τις περισσοτερες φορες. 
> 
> Biliskov, συχνά εμείς οι καρδιοφοβικοι, αγνοουμε αλλες καταστάσεις που δεν θεωρούμε τόσο σοβαρές. Τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις ταιριάζουν σε πολλες καταστάσεις οπως: 1. Αντανακλαστικοι πονοι απο το έντερο (μεγάλο μέρος των πονων που νιώθουμε αριστερά είναι απο το έντερο,ακόμα και ψηλά στην πλατη 2. Οισοφαγιτιδα/γαστροισοφαγικη (κατάσταση που μπορει να δημιουργήσει έκτακτες,πόνο, ταχυκαρδιες μετά το φαγητό κλπ) 3.Σκολιωση , μυοσκελετικοι πονοι


Δεν αντιλέγω απλά εχω ηρεμήσει αυτές τις μερες και σημερα για κατι που νόμιζα οτι εγινε αγχώθηκα και στο καπάκι μετα την ταχυπαλμία είχα το μούδιασμα. Άρα συνδέεται κάπως αυτος.

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος γιατί περιγραφετε τα παντα στο σώμα σας ως έκτακτη συστολή. Πρωτον, όλοι οι ανθρωποι έχουν έκτακτες, απλα δεν τις νιώθουν/καταλαβαίνουν ολοι. Δεύτερον, έκτακτη σημαίνει το χασιμο ενός κτυπου,το φτερουγισμα. Το στομάχι μπορει να επηρεασει αλλά αν νιωθετε κίνηση στο στομάχι είναι κίνηση στο στομάχι, που κολλάει η καρδιά; Δεν σας αδικω βέβαια, και μένα καποιες απο τις δυνατές "εκτακτες" είναι τάση προς χωνεψη μετά το φαγητό και δεν προερχονται απο την καρδιά. Και το συνειδητόποιησα σήμερα. Ο πονος είναι αποτελεσμα του οισοφάγου τις περισσοτερες φορες. 
> 
> Biliskov, συχνά εμείς οι καρδιοφοβικοι, αγνοουμε αλλες καταστάσεις που δεν θεωρούμε τόσο σοβαρές. Τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις ταιριάζουν σε πολλες καταστάσεις οπως: 1. Αντανακλαστικοι πονοι απο το έντερο (μεγάλο μέρος των πονων που νιώθουμε αριστερά είναι απο το έντερο,ακόμα και ψηλά στην πλατη 2. Οισοφαγιτιδα/γαστροισοφαγικη (κατάσταση που μπορει να δημιουργήσει έκτακτες,πόνο, ταχυκαρδιες μετά το φαγητό κλπ) 3.Σκολιωση , μυοσκελετικοι πονοι


Εμένα κάποιες φορές είναι κίνηση που ξεκινάει από το στομάχι κ φτάνει ως το λαιμο κ κάποιες είναι ένα δυνατό γκντουπ κ πετάγομαι σαν να με έδωσε κάποιος μπουνιά μέσα απ το στήθος

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Τωρα πριν λιγο αγχώθηκα για κατι και άρχισα να εχω ταχυκαρδία. Για την ακρίβεια νόμιζα οτι εγινε κατι που θα με νευρίαζε παρά πολυ και σηκώθηκα γρήγορα να δω και τελικά δεν ήταν αυτο που νόμιζα. Μετα η ταχυκαρδία έμεινε για ενα λεπτό περίπου ετσι έντονη με δυνατούς χτύπους αλλα ηρέμησα γρήγορα. Μετα απο αυτο στο καπάκι είχα μούδιασμα αριστερά στο σαγονι και γενικά ειμαι χαλασμένος. Αυτο με το σαγονι δεν ειναι ανυσιχητικο; Το εχει πάθει κανένας απο εσάς;


Αύτο με την ταχυπαλμια οταν σηκώνομαι το έχω κ εγώ κ φοβάμαι να σηκωθώ μην πέσω κάτω. Κ ειδικά όταν χτυπάει κουδούνι η τηλέφωνο αγχωνομαι τόσο πολύ που πρέπει να σηκωθώ κ με πιάνει τέτοια ταχυπαλμια που νομίζω θα λιποθύμησω. Το χειρότερο είναι όταν ανεβαίνω σκάλες εκεί πεθαίνω έχω τρελή ταχυπαλμια φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ

----------


## Biliskov

> Αύτο με την ταχυπαλμια οταν σηκώνομαι το έχω κ εγώ κ φοβάμαι να σηκωθώ μην πέσω κάτω. Κ ειδικά όταν χτυπάει κουδούνι η τηλέφωνο αγχωνομαι τόσο πολύ που πρέπει να σηκωθώ κ με πιάνει τέτοια ταχυπαλμια που νομίζω θα λιποθύμησω. Το χειρότερο είναι όταν ανεβαίνω σκάλες εκεί πεθαίνω έχω τρελή ταχυπαλμια φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ


Ακριβώς τα ίδια εχω και εγω. Τωρα μου έχουν μπει ιδέες οτι εχω ανεύρυσμα μετα απο κατι που επαθα χθες και σημερα ειδα ενα βίντεο με έναν γιατρο που λεει τα συμπτώματα και κολλάνε μεταξύ τους!

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Ακριβώς τα ίδια εχω και εγω. Τωρα μου έχουν μπει ιδέες οτι εχω ανεύρυσμα μετα απο κατι που επαθα χθες και σημερα ειδα ενα βίντεο με έναν γιατρο που λεει τα συμπτώματα και κολλάνε μεταξύ τους!


Εγώ που κάθομαι κ βλέπω βίντεο με ανθρώπους που πέθαναν από ανακοπή κ μετά με το που σηκώνομαι λέω τώρα παθαίνω τώρα θα πέσω κ αρχίζει η ταχυπαλμια

----------


## Biliskov

> Εγώ που κάθομαι κ βλέπω βίντεο με ανθρώπους που πέθαναν από ανακοπή κ μετά με το που σηκώνομαι λέω τώρα παθαίνω τώρα θα πέσω κ αρχίζει η ταχυπαλμια


Δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασία να το δω. Πραγματικά ξερω οτι μετα θα ειμαι χαλια όποτε δεν μπαίνω καν στην διαδικασία να δω κατι τέτοιο. Το είχα κανει παλιά που είχαν δει έναν ποδοσφαιριστή και ήμουν χαλια για πολυ καιρο. Οποτε μη βλέπεις τέτοια βίντεο μονο κακό θα σου κανει. Κακό στον εαυτό σου κανεις. Μαζοχισμός σκέτος χαχα

----------


## vickie_victoria

> Δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασία να το δω. Πραγματικά ξερω οτι μετα θα ειμαι χαλια όποτε δεν μπαίνω καν στην διαδικασία να δω κατι τέτοιο. Το είχα κανει παλιά που είχαν δει έναν ποδοσφαιριστή και ήμουν χαλια για πολυ καιρο. Οποτε μη βλέπεις τέτοια βίντεο μονο κακό θα σου κανει. Κακό στον εαυτό σου κανεις. Μαζοχισμός σκέτος χαχα


Ναι αχχ πριν μ έπιασε πάλι αυτό το σκιρτημα στο στήθος κ έχω φοβηθεί παααρα πολύ μου έχει παγώσει το αίμα πολύ συχνά το παθαίνω παλι

----------


## Biliskov

> Ναι αχχ πριν μ έπιασε πάλι αυτό το σκιρτημα στο στήθος κ έχω φοβηθεί παααρα πολύ μου έχει παγώσει το αίμα πολύ συχνά το παθαίνω παλι


Εγω αυτές τις μερες εχω σπασμούς στην καρδιά κ σε αλλα σημεία. Βάρος στο στήθος έντονο και πόνοι πάνω απο το στήθος αριστερά. Μούδιασμα στο σαγονι και πριν ήμουν στο αυτοκίνητο επαθα μια έκτακτη μεγάλη και μετα βάρος στο στήθος μαζι με πόνο φοβήθηκα για έμφραγμα. Αλλα διάβασα οτι και το ανεύρυσμα εχει τέτοια συμπτώματα και πολλα αλλα. Δεν ξερω τι απο ολα ειναι μπορεί να μην ειναι και τιποτα!

----------


## akis1

> Εγω αυτές τις μερες εχω σπασμούς στην καρδιά κ σε αλλα σημεία. Βάρος στο στήθος έντονο και πόνοι πάνω απο το στήθος αριστερά. Μούδιασμα στο σαγονι και πριν ήμουν στο αυτοκίνητο επαθα μια έκτακτη μεγάλη και μετα βάρος στο στήθος μαζι με πόνο φοβήθηκα για έμφραγμα. Αλλα διάβασα οτι και το ανεύρυσμα εχει τέτοια συμπτώματα και πολλα αλλα. Δεν ξερω τι απο ολα ειναι μπορεί να μην ειναι και τιποτα!


νοσοκομείο αμεσα......

----------


## Biliskov

> νοσοκομείο αμεσα......


Φιλε εχω παει έκτακτα πολλές φορές. Εκτός αυτού πριν 2 μήνες ούτε πηγα καρδιολόγο και έκανα τα πάντα. Υπέρηχο καρδιογράφημα τεστ κοπώσεως και αιματολογικές θυρεοειδή και αλλα και ολα βγήκαν καθαρά. Τα εχω ξαναπαθει αλλα πιο πολυ για ταχυπαλμίες πηγα στο νοσοκομείο.

----------


## Biliskov

Εκτός αυτού με βλέπουν νέο και επιμένουν οτι δεν εχω τιποτα. Αλλα ο γιατρος μου μου εκανε τα πάντα όλες τις εξετάσεις και ειπε οτι ολα ειναι καλα δεν τρέχει θέμα. Τα παθαίνω πολυ καιρο αυτα δεν ειναι νέα πραγματα για μενα!

----------


## akis1

> Εκτός αυτού με βλέπουν νέο και επιμένουν οτι δεν εχω τιποτα. Αλλα ο γιατρος μου μου εκανε τα πάντα όλες τις εξετάσεις και ειπε οτι ολα ειναι καλα δεν τρέχει θέμα. Τα παθαίνω πολυ καιρο αυτα δεν ειναι νέα πραγματα για μενα!


εγω που έπαθα παράλυση στα χερια τι να πω..... δεν ξέρω αν είναι άγχος... περνώ xanax αλλα δεν περνάει... έχω μόνιμα μυϊκή αδυναμία μα κάποιες φορες δεν μπορώ να μετακινήσω το δεξί χέρι άλλες φορες και τα 2..... είναι βασανιστήριο αυτή η κατάσταση αλλα δεν το βάζω κάτω.....! 

ταυτοχρονα με αυτο πονοκεφαλος 24ωρος απο χτες και καθε μερα ζαλαδα φουλ....... γιατροι μου λενε δεν εχεις τπτ.. πηγα σε κορυφαιο γιατρο καθηγητη εκανε καποιες εξειδικευμένες εξέτασης μετά με έστειλε σε νευρολόγο.. του ζήτησα εγώ ο ίδιος να μου γράψει μια μαγνητική που με το ζόρι το έκανε... αλλα τελικά έγραψε... ούτε καν με εξέτασε ο νευρολόγος επειδή του είπα ότι έχω άγχος κλπ...... h μαγνιτικη ηταν οκ... απλα η ζαλαδα ρε γαμωτο να φυγει.... πινω 8 καφεδες την ημερα για να αντεχω........ δεν μπορω με αυτο το πραγμα... 

η διαθεση μου μια χαρα ειναι περα απο ολα αυτα που περναω... καλα ειμαι γενικα...! δεν με εχει ριξει ολο αυτο... εχω μαθει να παλευω και ας εχω ολα αυτα......

----------


## Biliskov

> εγω που έπαθα παράλυση στα χερια τι να πω..... δεν ξέρω αν είναι άγχος... περνώ xanax αλλα δεν περνάει... έχω μόνιμα μυϊκή αδυναμία μα κάποιες φορες δεν μπορώ να μετακινήσω το δεξί χέρι άλλες φορες και τα 2..... είναι βασανιστήριο αυτή η κατάσταση αλλα δεν το βάζω κάτω.....! 
> 
> ταυτοχρονα με αυτο πονοκεφαλος 24ωρος απο χτες και καθε μερα ζαλαδα φουλ....... γιατροι μου λενε δεν εχεις τπτ.. πηγα σε κορυφαιο γιατρο καθηγητη εκανε καποιες εξειδικευμένες εξέτασης μετά με έστειλε σε νευρολόγο.. του ζήτησα εγώ ο ίδιος να μου γράψει μια μαγνητική που με το ζόρι το έκανε... αλλα τελικά έγραψε... ούτε καν με εξέτασε ο νευρολόγος επειδή του είπα ότι έχω άγχος κλπ...... h μαγνιτικη ηταν οκ... απλα η ζαλαδα ρε γαμωτο να φυγει.... πινω 8 καφεδες την ημερα για να αντεχω........ δεν μπορω με αυτο το πραγμα... 
> 
> η διαθεση μου μια χαρα ειναι περα απο ολα αυτα που περναω... καλα ειμαι γενικα...! δεν με εχει ριξει ολο αυτο... εχω μαθει να παλευω και ας εχω ολα αυτα......


Και εγω το παλεύω φιλε. Ειδικα αυτές τις μερες είχα ηρεμήσει. Αλλα απο χθες πάλι με έπιασε σφίξιμο στο στήθος σαν πλάκωμα και μούδιασμα αριστερά στο σαγονι κ το κεφάλι μου κάπως κ ταχυπαλμίες λίγες μικρές. Σημερα είχα σπασμούς στο στήθος στο στέρνο κ λιγο αριστερά μετα είχα έκτακτες γενικά σημερα η καρδιά μου δεν ξερω τι φάση. Ενώ είχα ηρεμήσει αλλα τωρα παλι με έπιασε ετσι στο ξαφνιμο. Δεν ξερω μπορεί να φταίει η αλλαγή του καιρού μπορεί κ όχι αλλα στο άκυρο τα παθαίνω αυτα. Τωρα ειμαι ξάπλα πριν είχα έκτακτες αλλα η μια η μεγάλη πριν στο αμάξι με τάραξε μετα είχα σφίξιμο και λιγο πόνο κ τρόμαξα πολυ. Μακάρι να φύγει να γίνω όπως ήμουν αυτές τις μερες. Μια χαρά!!

----------


## akis1

εγώ έφαγα τρελή φρίκη εδώ και λίγη ωρα η μισή δεξιά πλευρά του σώματος μου έχει μουδιάσει απο το κεφάλι-χερι-ποδι αμέσως σκευτικα το εγγεφαλικο δεν το έχω νιώσει ποτε ξανά αυτό έχω πάθει διάφορα τρέλα αλλά αυτό με έχει τρομάξει υπερβολικά προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω χωρίς να πάρω Xanax αλλά δεν βλέπω οτι περνάει και φρικαρω ολο και πιο πολύ παρόλαυτα το περίεργο ειναι οτι νιώθω καλα από διάθεση αλλα αυτό τώρα με ενοχλεί απίστευτα... περνώ εδώ και 2 χρόνια Xanax σε καθημερινή βάση και έχω το φόβο μην μου έκανε καπια νευρολογική ζημιά... ο γιατρός μου λεει δεν παθενω τπτ επιδει περνώ μονο 0.25 εγώ πάλι όμως με αυτό τώρα δεν μπορώ και να ηρεμήσω εύκολα...

----------


## Delmember2052020

> εγώ έφαγα τρελή φρίκη εδώ και λίγη ωρα η μισή δεξιά πλευρά του σώματος μου έχει μουδιάσει απο το κεφάλι-χερι-ποδι αμέσως σκευτικα το εγγεφαλικο δεν το έχω νιώσει ποτε ξανά αυτό έχω πάθει διάφορα τρέλα αλλά αυτό με έχει τρομάξει υπερβολικά προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω χωρίς να πάρω Xanax αλλά δεν βλέπω οτι περνάει και φρικαρω ολο και πιο πολύ παρόλαυτα το περίεργο ειναι οτι νιώθω καλα από διάθεση αλλα αυτό τώρα με ενοχλεί απίστευτα... περνώ εδώ και 2 χρόνια Xanax σε καθημερινή βάση και έχω το φόβο μην μου έκανε καπια νευρολογική ζημιά... ο γιατρός μου λεει δεν παθενω τπτ επιδει περνώ μονο 0.25 εγώ πάλι όμως με αυτό τώρα δεν μπορώ και να ηρεμήσω εύκολα...


Καλημέρα Ακη εισαι καπως καλυτερα τωρα?

----------


## Delmember2052020

Παιδια γεια σας. Δεν εχω εκτακτες αλλα μηπως να βλέπατε κανενα αρρυθμιολόγο?

----------


## Biliskov

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Πριν λιγο ξύπνησα μετα απο αρκετές ωρες υπνου. Πραγματικά δεν μπορούσα να σηκωθώ ήμουν έτοιμος να πέσω κάτω και ακομα εχω αυτή την περίεργη αίσθηση οτι θα πέσω κάτω η θα πάθω κατι. Σηκώθηκα αμέσως απο το κρεβάτι να παω τουαλέτα αλλα ήμουν πολυ χαλια. Τωρα ειμαι ξαπλωμένος και νιώθω πολυ χαλια και δεν ξερω γιατι. Με την καρδιά εχει να κανει αυτο νιώθω πολυ περίεργα σε εκείνο το σημείο και οι ανάσες μου δεν μου φτάνουν. Πραγματικά νιώθω οτι θα σβήσω κάπως ετσι.

----------


## geodim

πήγαινε σε ένα φαρμακείο να σου πάρουν την πίεση και να σου μετρήσουν το οξυγόνο για να σου φύγει το άγχος. Και προπάντων..ηρέμησε!

----------


## Biliskov

> πήγαινε σε ένα φαρμακείο να σου πάρουν την πίεση και να σου μετρήσουν το οξυγόνο για να σου φύγει το άγχος. Και προπάντων..ηρέμησε!


Εχω πιεσόμετρο σπιτι πολυ καλο απο τους παππούδες μου το δανείστηκα. Λες να την μετρήσω; Όποτε την μετράω και ειναι χαμηλή πάντα αγχώνομαι περισσότερο. Τωρα αυτο με το σαγονι κ ολα αυτα με αγχώνουν αλλα όταν σηκώθηκα ήμουν έτοιμος να πέσω κάτω ενα αίσθημα οτι σβήνεις κάπως ετσι. Φιλε μου ειμαι πολυ ήρεμος δεν ειμαι σε πανικό. Απλώς τα γράφω εδω για να τα πω κάπου να μη κουράζω συνέχεια και τους γύρω μου. Πιστεύω με καταλαβαίνουν οι περισσότεροι εδω. Εχω ξεκινήσει ομοιοπαθητική και τις πρώτες μερες ήμουν τέλεια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Μετα την αλλαγή του καιρού όμως άρχισαν παλι αυτα. Ακομα δεν πέρασε το 20ημερο που μου ειπε ο γιατρος για να δούμε πως παει και απλά τωρα κανω υπομονή. Εκτός αυτού εχω κάποια χαπάκια που μου έδωσε για τις ζαλάδες τους πονοκεφάλους και αυτο βοηθάει και στην ταχυπαλμία αλλα απο τοτε που πηγα δεν ξαναεπαθα ταχυπαλμία. Πραγματικά ο λόγος που πηγα ήταν η ταχυπαλμία πιο πολυ και αυτο έφυγε. Τωρα ολα τα αλλα λεει ειναι θέμα χρόνου και οτι θα φύγουν. Άρα εσυ φιλε μου προτείνεις να μετρήσω πίεση. Θα παω να το κανω μπορεί ίσως να ειναι πολυ χαμηλή!

----------


## akis1

> Καλημέρα Ακη εισαι καπως καλυτερα τωρα?


απο χτες το βράδυ τα ίδια... αδυναμία στην μια πλευρά... δεν δίνω σημασία δεν ξέρω αν ειναι ανχος πάντως πήρα Xanax δεν πέρασε.. είναι σπαστικό αυτο που νιώθω.. πάντως προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ θετικά και να το αφήσω να περάσει μόνο του... γτ αν παω νοσοκομείο το σίγουρο ειναι θα γελάνε... η το χειρότερο να νε κρατήσουν για εξετάσεις δεν τα μπορώ εγώ αυτά. .

----------


## Biliskov

> απο χτες το βράδυ τα ίδια... αδυναμία στην μια πλευρά... δεν δίνω σημασία δεν ξέρω αν ειναι ανχος πάντως πήρα Xanax δεν πέρασε.. είναι σπαστικό αυτο που νιώθω.. πάντως προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ θετικά και να το αφήσω να περάσει μόνο του... γτ αν παω νοσοκομείο το σίγουρο ειναι θα γελάνε... η το χειρότερο να νε κρατήσουν για εξετάσεις δεν τα μπορώ εγώ αυτά. .


Και εγω φιλε το παλεύω. Μου είπες χθες να παω άμεσα νοσοκομείο αλλα το εχω περάσει πολλές φορές και όταν πηγα δεν έκαναν και κατι της προκοπής. Επίσης πηγα σε εξωτερικό γιατρο και τα έψαξα ολα εκει. Προσπαθούμε να το παλέψουμε οτι και να έχουμε. Επίσης με τα ζαναξ και με αυτα εγω δεν τα παω καλα δεν εχω παρει ποτε και το παλεύω μονος μια χαρά πίστεψε με. Με την ομοιοπαθητική εχει μειωθεί κατα πολυ η ολη κατάσταση απλά εχει δυο μερες τωρα που με έχουν πιασει λιγο τα κουφα μου και εμένα και ειμαι κάπως αλλα το παλεύω μονος φιλε. Αν δω οτι το θέμα προχωράει παρά πολυ και δεν αντέχω αλλο τοτε θα παρω τον γιατρο μου να μου πει ο ίδιος τι να κανω. Υπομονή φιλε και αν δεν φεύγει με τιποτα τοτε να καλέσεις τον γιατρο σου να σου πει τι να κανεις.

----------


## akis1

> Και εγω φιλε το παλεύω. Μου είπες χθες να παω άμεσα νοσοκομείο αλλα το εχω περάσει πολλές φορές και όταν πηγα δεν έκαναν και κατι της προκοπής. Επίσης πηγα σε εξωτερικό γιατρο και τα έψαξα ολα εκει. Προσπαθούμε να το παλέψουμε οτι και να έχουμε. Επίσης με τα ζαναξ και με αυτα εγω δεν τα παω καλα δεν εχω παρει ποτε και το παλεύω μονος μια χαρά πίστεψε με. Με την ομοιοπαθητική εχει μειωθεί κατα πολυ η ολη κατάσταση απλά εχει δυο μερες τωρα που με έχουν πιασει λιγο τα κουφα μου και εμένα και ειμαι κάπως αλλα το παλεύω μονος φιλε. Αν δω οτι το θέμα προχωράει παρά πολυ και δεν αντέχω αλλο τοτε θα παρω τον γιατρο μου να μου πει ο ίδιος τι να κανω. Υπομονή φιλε και αν δεν φεύγει με τιποτα τοτε να καλέσεις τον γιατρο σου να σου πει τι να κανεις.


μα ρε συ δεν περνω απο φαρμακα τπτ.. μονο xanax 0.25 ο γιατρος μου θα μου πει κατσε αραξε δεν θελει να παρω κανενα αλλο φαρμακο...! μονο xanax λεει μεχρι να με πιασει το CBD... το μουδιασμα δεν φευγει με τπτ....! δεν ξερω αν ειναι ανχος γιατι απο διαθεση ειμαι σουπερ...... αλλα αυτο το μουδιασμα ειναι σε ολη την δεξια πλευρα... το google με εβγαλε με εγγεφαλικο χαχαχαχαχαχαχα αν ειναι να παθω εγγεφαλικο απο τα 27 μου τοτε θα ειναι γάματα......  :Cool: 

δεν ξερω παντως νοσοκομιο δεν παω με τπτ.... αν δεν παθω κατι πολυ σοβαρο δεν παω εγω σε νοσοκομιο....! αν δω οτι δεν μπορω για παραδειγμα να περπατησω τοτε οκ να παω.... αλλα οχι και ετσι... :P 

παντως εχω παραλυση πολλες φορες για 2 ωρες... δεν μπορουσα να πατησω τα ποδια μου.... ανχος ηταν μου ειπαν.... τι να πω....

----------


## Biliskov

> μα ρε συ δεν περνω απο φαρμακα τπτ.. μονο xanax 0.25 ο γιατρος μου θα μου πει κατσε αραξε δεν θελει να παρω κανενα αλλο φαρμακο...! μονο xanax λεει μεχρι να με πιασει το CBD... το μουδιασμα δεν φευγει με τπτ....! δεν ξερω αν ειναι ανχος γιατι απο διαθεση ειμαι σουπερ...... αλλα αυτο το μουδιασμα ειναι σε ολη την δεξια πλευρα... το google με εβγαλε με εγγεφαλικο χαχαχαχαχαχαχα αν ειναι να παθω εγγεφαλικο απο τα 27 μου τοτε θα ειναι γάματα...... 
> 
> δεν ξερω παντως νοσοκομιο δεν παω με τπτ.... αν δεν παθω κατι πολυ σοβαρο δεν παω εγω σε νοσοκομιο....! αν δω οτι δεν μπορω για παραδειγμα να περπατησω τοτε οκ να παω.... αλλα οχι και ετσι... :P 
> 
> παντως εχω παραλυση πολλες φορες για 2 ωρες... δεν μπορουσα να πατησω τα ποδια μου.... ανχος ηταν μου ειπαν.... τι να πω....


Φιλε μου εγω μουδιαζω φουλ αριστερά στο σαγονι κατα 90% αλλα και στο πρόσωπο! Ειδικα αν πάθω κατι με καρδιά αλλα γενικά μουδιαζω εκει πολυ! Και εμένα μου έβγαλε εγκεφαλικό η καρδιά πολλές φορές. Και ανεύρυσμα εχει βγάλει και το μονο που κέρδισα ήταν παραπάνω άγχος γιατι αυτα απο μόνα τους φέρνουν άγχος!

----------


## akis1

> Φιλε μου εγω μουδιαζω φουλ αριστερά στο σαγονι κατα 90% αλλα και στο πρόσωπο! Ειδικα αν πάθω κατι με καρδιά αλλα γενικά μουδιαζω εκει πολυ! Και εμένα μου έβγαλε εγκεφαλικό η καρδιά πολλές φορές. Και ανεύρυσμα εχει βγάλει και το μονο που κέρδισα ήταν παραπάνω άγχος γιατι αυτα απο μόνα τους φέρνουν άγχος!


μίλησα με έναν φίλο σήμερα και του είπα αυτό που έπαθα γιατί σκεφτόμουν να πάω νοσοκομείο πριν λίγη ώρα... και μου λέει καλά πας καλά? ιδέα σου είναι δεν έχεις πάθει τίποτα... και τελικά βγήκα για καφέ έξω με μια παρέα... νιώθω περίεργα τώρα ζαλίζομαι κιόλας... και νιώθω πολύ έντονη υπνηλία σαν άρρωστος.. σα να έχω πυρετό......

άρα το άγχος φέρνει τελικά συμτώματα που μοιάζουν ίδια ακριβώς με καρδια,εγκεφαλικό κλπ..... gt ειλικρινά σου μιλάω δεν είχα πάθει ποτε μούδιασμα και αδυναμία όταν είμαι ήρεμος και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι νιώθω μια είναι σαν μούδιασμα και μια σαν βάρος... δεν μπορώ να το ξεχωρίσω... είναι ενοχλυτικο όπως και να έχει... και έχω την αίσθηση ότι πάω να χάσω την ισορροπία μου από το ένα πόδι μα αυτό δεν συμβαίνει πραγματικά δεν έχασα δηλαδή την ισιρροπία... μονο πριν λίγο που καθόμουνα πολύ ώρα και σηκώθηκα ένιωσα κάπως σα να παρέλυσε το πόδι μου το δεξί.... γενικά νομίζω ότι είναι ψυχοσωματικό τώρα αυτό... δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.... ολη μερα αυτο σκευτομαι.....

----------


## Biliskov

> μίλησα με έναν φίλο σήμερα και του είπα αυτό που έπαθα γιατί σκεφτόμουν να πάω νοσοκομείο πριν λίγη ώρα... και μου λέει καλά πας καλά? ιδέα σου είναι δεν έχεις πάθει τίποτα... και τελικά βγήκα για καφέ έξω με μια παρέα... νιώθω περίεργα τώρα ζαλίζομαι κιόλας... και νιώθω πολύ έντονη υπνηλία σαν άρρωστος.. σα να έχω πυρετό......
> 
> άρα το άγχος φέρνει τελικά συμτώματα που μοιάζουν ίδια ακριβώς με καρδια,εγκεφαλικό κλπ..... gt ειλικρινά σου μιλάω δεν είχα πάθει ποτε μούδιασμα και αδυναμία όταν είμαι ήρεμος και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι νιώθω μια είναι σαν μούδιασμα και μια σαν βάρος... δεν μπορώ να το ξεχωρίσω... είναι ενοχλυτικο όπως και να έχει... και έχω την αίσθηση ότι πάω να χάσω την ισορροπία μου από το ένα πόδι μα αυτό δεν συμβαίνει πραγματικά δεν έχασα δηλαδή την ισιρροπία... μονο πριν λίγο που καθόμουνα πολύ ώρα και σηκώθηκα ένιωσα κάπως σα να παρέλυσε το πόδι μου το δεξί.... γενικά νομίζω ότι είναι ψυχοσωματικό τώρα αυτό... δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.... ολη μερα αυτο σκευτομαι.....


Εσένα αυτά σου συμβαίνουν απο δεξιά εμένα αριστερά και στην περιοχή της καρδιάς γιαυτο ανυσιχω περισσότερο. Ειδικα το μούδιασμα στο σαγονι κάτω αριστερά ειναι καρδιά. Τωρα ειμαι κάπως περίεργα με βάρος ατο στήθος και μούδιασμα αριστερά στο σαγονι. Δεν ξερω τι να ξανω

----------


## akis1

> Εσένα αυτά σου συμβαίνουν απο δεξιά εμένα αριστερά και στην περιοχή της καρδιάς γιαυτο ανυσιχω περισσότερο. Ειδικα το μούδιασμα στο σαγονι κάτω αριστερά ειναι καρδιά. Τωρα ειμαι κάπως περίεργα με βάρος ατο στήθος και μούδιασμα αριστερά στο σαγονι. Δεν ξερω τι να ξανω


ασε ειναι σπαστικο πραγματικα σου χαλαει την διαθεση αυτο... παντως ειναι αστειο αν το σκευτεις λιγο με αυτα που εχουμε ολοι εμεις με ανχος... εσυ με καρδια... εγω με εγγεφαλικο... και παει καπως ετσι η φαση... χαχαχα 

να δω ποτε θα μου περασει η αδυναμια στα χερια.... ασε που μπορει να την προκαλεσα και εγω απο το πληκτρολογιο.... ειμαι πολλες ωρες στο pc... μονο εκει ειμαι καπως ηρεμος....

----------


## Biliskov

> ασε ειναι σπαστικο πραγματικα σου χαλαει την διαθεση αυτο... παντως ειναι αστειο αν το σκευτεις λιγο με αυτα που εχουμε ολοι εμεις με ανχος... εσυ με καρδια... εγω με εγγεφαλικο... και παει καπως ετσι η φαση... χαχαχα 
> 
> να δω ποτε θα μου περασει η αδυναμια στα χερια.... ασε που μπορει να την προκαλεσα και εγω απο το πληκτρολογιο.... ειμαι πολλες ωρες στο pc... μονο εκει ειμαι καπως ηρεμος....


Φιλε εμένα οι ενοχλήσεις μου ειναι πραγματικά τρομακτικές. Ποσο μαλλον όταν αυτα τα συμπτώματα ειναι ίδια με καρδιά και εγκεφαλικό και αλλα κακά! Εμένα όταν μουδιαζει το σαγονι αριστερά μετα απο κατι που θα εχω με την καρδιά πραγματικά με κανει και φοβάμαι ακομα πιο πολυ. Δεν ξερω τι αντίδραση ειναι αυτή ίσως να ειναι κατι αλλο και να αντανάκλαση εκει αλλιώς δεν ξερω! Αστα να πάνε φιλε υπομονή θελει. Εσυ εισαι 27 εγω την αλλη βδομάδα 24 θα γίνω και έχουμε χίλιες δυο βλακείες! Υπομονή και μονο!

----------


## tselpemts

> Επίσης με τα ζαναξ και με αυτα εγω δεν τα παω καλα δεν εχω παρει ποτε και το παλεύω μονος μια χαρά πίστεψε με.


Χωρίς να θέλω να φανω εριστικός και επιθετικός μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις πως ακριβώς την παλεύεις μια χαρά;;Εδώ και ένα μήνα που διαβάζουμε τα δεκάδες post σου καθημερινά φαίνεται ολοκάθαρα ότι δεν την παλεύεις καθόλου.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Biliskov

> Χωρίς να θέλω να φανω εριστικός και επιθετικός μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις πως ακριβώς την παλεύεις μια χαρά;;Εδώ και ένα μήνα που διαβάζουμε τα δεκάδες post σου καθημερινά φαίνεται ολοκάθαρα ότι δεν την παλεύεις καθόλου.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Εχει εδω και 10 μερες λεω. Δεν εχω ανεβάσει ποστ. Περα απο δυο μερες που ο καιρός ήταν χαλια και έπεσε η θερμοκρασία πολυ και χαλαστηκα. Κατα τ’αλλα ξαναλέω οτι εδω και 10 μερες ειμαι καλα. Διάβασε και τα αλλα και θα δεις!

----------


## tselpemts

> Εχει εδω και 10 μερες λεω. Δεν εχω ανεβάσει ποστ. Περα απο δυο μερες που ο καιρός ήταν χαλια και έπεσε η θερμοκρασία πολυ και χαλαστηκα. Κατα τ’αλλα ξαναλέω οτι εδω και 10 μερες ειμαι καλα. Διάβασε και τα αλλα και θα δεις!


Μακάρι μα είσαι καλά κι να μη χρειαστεί να παραπονεθείς ξανά.
Αλλά στο ξαναλέω.Ολα όσα έχεις δείχνουν κατάθλιψη να το ξέρεις.Οταν αναγκαστείς να πάρεις αντικαταθλιπτικό μόνο τότε θα καταλάβεις ότι συνηλθες.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Biliskov

> Μακάρι μα είσαι καλά κι να μη χρειαστεί να παραπονεθείς ξανά.
> Αλλά στο ξαναλέω.Ολα όσα έχεις δείχνουν κατάθλιψη να το ξέρεις.Οταν αναγκαστείς να πάρεις αντικαταθλιπτικό μόνο τότε θα καταλάβεις ότι συνηλθες.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Εύχομαι να μη χρειαστεί. Η ομοιοπαθητική βοήθησε πολυ. Μονο όταν χάλασε ο καιρός γιατι εδω που μένω χάλασε πολυ Αποτωμα και έπεσε η θερμοκρασία πολυ και είχε βροχές και αυτο με επειρεασε Ειδικα με τους πονοκεφάλους και το σφίξιμο στο στήθος. Κατα τ’αλλα οι ταχυπαλμίες έχουν εξαφανιστεί γιατι αυτο με ανυσιχουσε πιο πολύ. Αν ξαναρχίσουν τα ίδια και κρατήσουν τοτε θα αναγκαστώ όπως λες να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικά! Μακάρι να μη χρειαστεί ποτε!

----------


## tselpemts

> Εύχομαι να μη χρειαστεί. Η ομοιοπαθητική βοήθησε πολυ. Μονο όταν χάλασε ο καιρός γιατι εδω που μένω χάλασε πολυ Αποτωμα και έπεσε η θερμοκρασία πολυ και είχε βροχές και αυτο με επειρεασε Ειδικα με τους πονοκεφάλους και το σφίξιμο στο στήθος. Κατα τ’αλλα οι ταχυπαλμίες έχουν εξαφανιστεί γιατι αυτο με ανυσιχουσε πιο πολύ. Αν ξαναρχίσουν τα ίδια και κρατήσουν τοτε θα αναγκαστώ όπως λες να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικά! Μακάρι να μη χρειαστεί ποτε!


Όλα καλά να πάνε !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

